# Tattoo thread



## SnapDragon

Lots of BHM/FFA who post pictures in this forum seem to have interesting tattoos. I thought I would make a thread to post them in, along with any accompanying anecdotes. I'll go first. This is a wyvern, which I designed myself. I chose a wyvern because of its associations with Leicester, which I was about to leave at the time I had it done, and also because I am interested in heraldic art, and a wyvern in heraldry means 'courage' which I think I need. 

-SnapDragon.


----------



## DeathMetalKenny

Mine are:

A zodiac symbol of Leo, with the Latin proverb "Omnes Hores Vulnerant; Ultima Hores Necat" scrolled across it. The translation of the proverb is "Every passing hour wounds; The last hour kills." My way of saying "Life is short, enjoy it while it lasts."

My other one is a Vampiress that my buddy drew for me. I named her Inspiration. I'm really into vampire mythos and yeah. She's not done yet though. She still has to be colored in. 

View attachment l_4c3e08e3f7f47b85c35bd9490e3f6666.jpg


View attachment IMG_0256.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee




----------



## HDANGEL15

*but what the heck..i love to show it off ; >* 

View attachment manekineko4.jpg


----------



## Laina

(Apologies in advance for the rear-view revelations, but all my other tattoo shots seem to feature breast curvature. Oops!)

This is my only tattoo for now--sometime in the next few weeks I want to get a ladybug, but I'm not sure where to put her...


----------



## Jackoblangada

This is one of mine.
The swirl in the center was taken from a crop circle, the fire well...I like fire lol.
It serves to remind me that life is cyclical.
I don't have any pics of othrs but i will get some.


----------



## Melian

Loving the wyvern and this thread.

I have 6, soon to be 7, tattoos....but since they are more recognizable than my face (and I don't post that), they will have to remain a mystery.

OoOoOoOoOoh *ghost noise*


----------



## Nightfire

Mine. First pic is the newest, last pic is my first. And yes I like Dragons. 

View attachment img 007.jpg


View attachment img 008.jpg


View attachment img 009.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Jackoblangada said:


> This is one of mine.
> The swirl in the center was taken from a crop circle, the fire well...I like fire lol.
> It serves to remind me that life is cyclical.
> I don't have any pics of othrs but i will get some.


*
well hello stranger..LOOKING HOTTER THEN I remember......thanks for sharing that gorgeous SMILE!!!!!!! 
*


----------



## Baby Robot

I got a bunch, and a bunch more planned.





Me smoking chicken at my friend's art show. Not a bad pic for my right sleeve outline, which is the Fourteen Holy Helpers, the saints people would pray to in medieval times for protection against the Black Plague





Not the best pic of tattoos, but one of my favorites anyway. Chest is a scroll that reads "Dum Spiro, Spero" (While I Breathe, I Hope) Inner right arm is a hand grenade with the word "Potential"





One of the chest right after it was done. It was my first tattoo!





Better picture of my inner left arm, which is the martyrdom of St. Sebastian by Andrea Mantegna.





Don't know why it looks so yellow, but this is my upper left outer arm. It's a pelican vulning itself and feeding the chicks blood, which "God is Love" under it in Latin.


----------



## ~da rev~

Not as hardcore as some of yours, but I like it. Its on my inner forearm.


----------



## lady of the dark

Wow! Look at all those pretty tattoos! I haven't got any, but I wanted to say they all look great anyway. With a special cuteness prize for Blueeyedbanshees little frog.


----------



## SnapDragon

Some great artwork people! I particularly like Jackoblangada's design on his big thick arm (in a good way!) and Baby Robot's underwater picture, which I think ought to go on the creative thread also.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## Rowan

I am sure you have all seen mine as well..but here are some close ups  

View attachment tat.jpg


View attachment tat1.jpg


----------



## Jules

Like lady of the dark I haven't got any tattoos myself, but after seeing Blueeyedbanshees' I think I might be a tattoosy (that can't possibly be a word...?) girl after all. Your fairytale frog is so cute and feminine!

And I have to add that I find tatooes on BHM's really hot.


----------



## Undine

EEEEE! I <3 tattoos! You people have got some incredible ink!

Here's my one and only...so far. I've got like five more planned out.
It's a Celtic triple Goddess symbol:


----------



## BoostChub

Great ink yalls. Amazing. Anyone plan on going to some ink slinger conventions? Vegas maybe?

Wurm
www.myspace.com/bwurm


----------



## daddyoh70

Here's a closer look at my DKM tattoo. I have another on my left arm, I should have a pic of it soon, and like most, have plans for a few more.


----------



## Love.Metal

My ink isn't as big or beautiful as many of yours, but I love it anyways  It is the sign for 'Om', the most centering sound in the universe. [It's on the back of my neck] 
The pic is from the day I got it.

I love all the ones I've seen in this thread!!

I'm getting my ribs done soon, from my armpit to my hip bone. I'm very excited, I'll post pics once it's complete.

<3 

View attachment tattoo.jpg


----------



## Laina

Love.Metal said:


> I'm getting my ribs done soon, from my armpit to my hip bone. I'm very excited, I'll post pics once it's complete.
> 
> <3



Brave girl! 

I'm leaning toward putting my next tattoo on my hipbone (I have to be able to cover them), and I'm already nervous about that. I can't imagine going straight down my ribs!


----------



## ~da rev~

I hear the armpit is the worst. Good luck, though. 

Dig the Om.


----------



## Surlysomething

Baby Robot said:


> I got a bunch, and a bunch more planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me smoking chicken at my friend's art show. Not a bad pic for my right sleeve outline, which is the Fourteen Holy Helpers, the saints people would pray to in medieval times for protection against the Black Plague
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic of tattoos, but one of my favorites anyway. Chest is a scroll that reads "Dum Spiro, Spero" (While I Breathe, I Hope) Inner right arm is a hand grenade with the word "Potential"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the chest right after it was done. It was my first tattoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture of my inner left arm, which is the martyrdom of St. Sebastian by Andrea Mantegna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why it looks so yellow, but this is my upper left outer arm. It's a pelican vulning itself and feeding the chicks blood, which "God is Love" under it in Latin.


 

Thanks for the eye-candy.

:bow:


----------



## daddyoh70

This is my first, got it about 16 years ago.


----------



## Jackoblangada

Thank you Snapdragon and HDAngel, so kind of you to say!


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

you all have some GREAT ink! i have 5 currently with plans for several more.

this one was my first (and sadly, such a horrible experience i'm truly shocked that i got more!) and clearly needed to be repaired.




this one was a two-parter. it originally started as just the symbol in the middle, and eventually added the two kanji and name/date underneath




third one. the original design had 3 more levels of wings spanning out (orange, red and yellow) but i liked just the blue at the time. it's a scarab. egyptians believed them to represent both luck and protection.




the fourth being the kanji for "family"




and my most recent, being something i actually drew myself, and representing my family. king and queen = mom and dad, 3 pawns being myself and siblings and can be found on my right side inner forearm


----------



## Jackoblangada

and might i commmend you on your name choice...how often do you see two FC inspired names one after another?


----------



## JSmirkingRevenge

thank you! fantastic choice of names yourself! it is, without a doubt, my most favorite movie. 

"I am Jack's colon. I get cancer. I kill Jack."


----------



## scarcity

I got the Eye of Ra when I was 15. My mom came with me... she loves tattoos too  It symbols protection and royal power from deities - but I didn't know that then. I just thought it was cool 

The other represents my love for music. The rainbow symbolizes my musical schizophrenia  It popped into my head at work last summer. My MP3 player had been stolen a few days before and I was decaying inside from the lack of music. The purple in the tattoo needs some fixing. 

Anyway... there are more tattoos planned. My zodiac sign (Taurus), Maya the Bee and a half sun/haf moon tattoo, that has yet to be drawn, are amongst them... 

View attachment IMG_0003_2.JPG


View attachment IMG_0003-2.JPG


----------



## ~da rev~

scarcity said:


> I got the Eye of Ra when I was 15. My mom came with me... she loves tattoos too  It symbols protection and royal power from deities - but I didn't know that then. I just thought it was cool
> 
> The other represents my love for music. The rainbow symbolizes my musical schizophrenia  It popped into my head at work last summer. My MP3 player had been stolen a few days before and I was decaying inside from the lack of music. The purple in the tattoo needs some fixing.
> 
> Anyway... there are more tattoos planned. My zodiac sign (Taurus), Maya the Bee and a half sun/haf moon tattoo, that has yet to be drawn, are amongst them...



Very cool. Love the music one. I'm a taurus as well. 

And OMG, Ziltoid in the sig. :smitten:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I love seeing everyone's tats! 

Also, thank you for the compliments on my froggie. The top of the foot hurt like hell...but I guess it wasn't that bad because when I saw Carl (the artists who did it) and he was looking at it, and asked, so when we doing the background and other foot? I'm like...ok, maybe this spring. lol

He was talking about a sky type background with some lily pads in the sky...and repeat the background on the other foot. I'm thinking it's a possibility.

I have 2 others designed, just need time and $$ to get 'em.


----------



## KnottyOne

One of my first, the back banner and partial of my koi fish





Better one of my back sans dreads





Elbow (which TOTALLY sucked) and a lil of 3 others





Angel Heart





Devil heart and like 2 days before locks





I also have 2 more, one for the movie The Crow because it is one of my fave movies on my bicep and a Punkish Alice from alice in wonderland on my inner arm that I got like... last week. Pics will be coming as soon as I get my camers from home


----------



## scarcity

~da rev~ said:


> Very cool. Love the music one. I'm a taurus as well.
> 
> And OMG, Ziltoid in the sig. :smitten:



Thanks, fellow Taurus :batting:

And yeah! Ziltoid...Strapping Young Lad... just about whatever Devin Townsend does :wubu:


----------



## ~da rev~

I need to get more into Strapping Young Lad. But with the Devlab behind it, it can only be good. Can't be disappointed by Townsend. Indeed. :batting:


----------



## charlieversion2

awe, man I feel left out of this thread.


*goes and gets tattoo* 


jkjk


----------



## scarcity

~da rev~ said:


> I need to get more into Strapping Young Lad. But with the Devlab behind it, it can only be good. Can't be disappointed by Townsend. Indeed. :batting:



When I heard Strapping Young Lad first.... shiii... love at first...hearing(?) :huh:


----------



## ~da rev~

scarcity said:


> When I heard Strapping Young Lad first.... shiii... love at first...hearing(?) :huh:



Going CD shopping tomorrow. Any Strapping Young Lad suggestions?


----------



## shadowbelly27

Alien! Kind of surprised there isn't a thread about Gene Hoglan aka the Atomic Clock from SYL. He's a bhm with mad rhythm. 

View attachment 1415444621_l.jpg


----------



## ~da rev~

That man plays with some huge logs. Aka, he uses a larger drumstick. I'm a drummer, I use bigger sticks as well.


----------



## scarcity

Alien AND City! *listens to Detox* 

Gene Hoglan is a terrific drummer  I especially like the song Love? because of his drumming


----------



## ~da rev~

I will look for them both. I'm also looking for Ocean Maching by Townsend. Then, anything else that just pops out at me.


----------



## chublover350

this is an old picture, like 5 years old haha but it was right after i got it, same thing on the other arm


----------



## HDANGEL15

chublover350 said:


> this is an old picture, like 5 years old haha but it was right after i got it, same thing on the other armQUOTE]
> 
> *
> very nice..same on both arms?*


----------



## Surlysomething

Every year is going to be the year...then I think to myself...



"am I still going to like this when i'm 65?"


----------



## scarcity

~da rev~ said:


> I will look for them both. I'm also looking for Ocean Maching by Townsend. Then, anything else that just pops out at me.



Ocean Machine, is without a doubt, the best album I have ever heard! ...sry, I just don't know anyone who likes Devin 

But shiiii.... Ocean Machine. It's on my wishlist on Amazon (CD variety in Iceland sucks big time).


----------



## chublover350

HDANGEL15 said:


> chublover350 said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is an old picture, like 5 years old haha but it was right after i got it, same thing on the other armQUOTE]
> 
> *
> very nice..same on both arms?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea same thing on both arms
Click to expand...


----------



## Love.Metal

KnottyOne said:


> One of my first, the back banner and partial of my koi fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better one of my back sans dreads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elbow (which TOTALLY sucked) and a lil of 3 others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel Heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devil heart and like 2 days before locks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 2 more, one for the movie The Crow because it is one of my fave movies on my bicep and a Punkish Alice from alice in wonderland on my inner arm that I got like... last week. Pics will be coming as soon as I get my camers from home




Ahhh, a tat from The Crow?? This I must see!!
And garsh, you're so hot!! [can I say that?] Well you are. 
And I still love your angel/devil ones...they rule 

Such pretty eyes...ok, ok...enough drooling. Geez.

<3


----------



## ~da rev~

scarcity said:


> Ocean Machine, is without a doubt, the best album I have ever heard! ...sry, I just don't know anyone who likes Devin
> 
> But shiiii.... Ocean Machine. It's on my wishlist on Amazon (CD variety in Iceland sucks big time).



I was only able to find Aliens! I'll take a hardcore listen tonight, or maybe tomorrow. I have to check out Ocean Machine, because I've only heard good things about it. 

Yeah, I know no one that likes Mr. Townsend. I'm trying to get my roommates into Ziltoid. They're coming along.


----------



## Laina

Surlysomething said:


> Every year is going to be the year...then I think to myself...
> 
> 
> 
> "am I still going to like this when i'm 65?"



I figure when I'm sixty five I'll have better things to worry about than my youthful indulgence in body modification.

And if all else fails, I assume that laser removal will have been greatly improved upon by the time I'm old enough to regret my ink.


----------



## Molly

Undine said:


> EEEEE! I <3 tattoos! You people have got some incredible ink!
> 
> Here's my one and only...so far. I've got like five more planned out.
> It's a Celtic triple Goddess symbol:



Undine! Thats the tattoo I have been thinking of getting! I love it!


----------



## likeitmatters

for the men that they can show us?


----------



## Melian

likeitmatters said:


> for the men that they can show us?



Oh man...once I dated a guy who had a few tats and piercings down there. No idea how he sat through that stuff.

I'm semi-dreading (semi-loving ) the thought of getting my 7th tattoo this weekend. I have one hip done, and now I'm getting the other; let's just say, I fell asleep for all my other tats except the hip...where I was in constant agony.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

The first tattoo I ever got was the headless horseman tattoo. It was a great 5 straight hours of needle-fun. Sleepy Hollow was like my favorite "fairy-tale-esque" story when I was a child. And I got it over to the side because I knew I was going to get a background of some sort.

The second tattoo I got was the first tattoo I got legally. And it was for my imaginary friend Jiminy. Jiminy Leonhart is my 745-pound imaginary lover. And I am 100% serious. Great, huh? xP





And then, I got The Nephillim, because I love AFI. I mean, it's a lot more significant than that because I've practically idolized Davey Havok since I was 12... which would make that 1/3 of my life. And anyone who is a real fan knows that the image stands for the lyrics, "I remain in shadows growing wings". Inspirational, eh? 





After the Nephillim tattoo, I finally got enough money to get the outline done around the headless horseman on my back (which is already seen above). Now I just have to wait for the funds to get it filled in. The outline is taken from AFI's All Hallows EP. 






Skeet. Skeet.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

very nice!!
I was thinking of getting one on My belly, but not sure what to get


----------



## sugah kayne

Here is a pic of my latest tatt, done about a month ago. 
Apologies for the poor pic quality...

I also have 3 others, which I will post pics of later.


sugah 

View attachment Picture 001.jpg


----------



## sugah kayne

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> very nice!!
> I was thinking of getting one on My belly, but not sure what to get



Hi Jeff, you have a very budha-esq belly, so what about something like budha sitting cross legged on your belly with his arms up holding something on your chest ... a tree, a temple, the world, yinyang etc.


sugah


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

sugah kayne said:


> Hi Jeff, you have a very budha-esq belly, so what about something like budha sitting cross legged on your belly with his arms up holding something on your chest ... a tree, a temple, the world, yinyang etc.
> 
> 
> sugah



Hi sugah, that is a great idea!!!! thanks!!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

maybe have a banner above the budda, that would say "fat and happy"

now....I gotta get it designed, and have it done (I'm lousy at art)


----------



## likeitmatters

just below the belly line and arrow pointing down saying

I am chubby here too????


----------



## Rowan

Yehaw!  Finally figured out how to email my pic from my phone to my email.

Here is my newest one as of Saturday  Sorry for the quality, but it was taken with my cell by the tattoo artist right after he finished. 

View attachment new tat.jpg


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

I likes it Rowan. Very cool!


----------



## Rowan

Thank you  It took about two hours, and surprisingly, didnt hurt anywhere near as much as my other two did. I'm not thrilled about the clover leaf because it isnt exactly what we discussed...but..at least it isnt hideous lol


----------



## orinoco

i have two pretty basic tattoos (but i like 'em).....

firstly, representing where i am from - the lion (great britain) and three seax (essex) motif







and secondly, "dual forces of nature" in kanji. ie yin and yang.


----------



## SnapDragon

orinoco said:


> i have two pretty basic tattoos (but i like 'em).....



I've always thought your tattoos really fit your body, if you understand what I mean by that... They look like they're meant to be a part of you, almost as if you were born with them.

-SnapDragon.


----------



## love dubh

Here is a tattoo I got the night before prom, May 2005. My boyfriend had gotten a HIM tattoo at the time :doh::doh::doh:. I believe it's incredibly silly to get a tattoo of a band, book, movie, etc. because of the transience of love for that thing. Will you like HIM in twenty years? Five years? A year from now? Probably not. 

This, however, will never change.


----------



## DUBLINDA

love dubh said:


> Here is a tattoo I got the night before prom, May 2005. My boyfriend had gotten a HIM tattoo at the time :doh::doh::doh:. I believe it's incredibly silly to get a tattoo of a band, book, movie, etc. because of the transience of love for that thing. Will you like HIM in twenty years? Five years? A year from now? Probably not.
> 
> This, however, will never change.




I love it and may just steal that.  I have 5 tats but need to get some pics taken of them and will then come back to this thread and post them. I promise :bow:


----------



## orinoco

that's very sweet of you to say, so do you reckon i would look ok if i got more then? i'm quite a late convert to tattoos and being the neurotic soul i can be i always worry about things like "would i miss out on my dream job if i had tattoos across my lower arms" etc *lol*



SnapDragon said:


> I've always thought your tattoos really fit your body, if you understand what I mean by that... They look like they're meant to be a part of you, almost as if you were born with them.
> 
> -SnapDragon.


----------



## adasiyan

Ola,

I got my first tatt about 3 years ago, It's a triple goddess (i know one has already been posted)

-apologies for the bad pics 











I got my second about 6 months ago, If anyone here plays neopets they should recognize it 
It's a Faeri Pteri


----------



## Tubbyduck

Wow everyone has awesome tattos, some are epic, others are cute but they are all awesome. Here's mine, something I got in the heat of the moment. No regrets though, I like it and I want to add more when I next get another moment. :batting:






Sorry it's a lame picture, it's hard to photo my right shoulder.


----------



## Laina

SnapDragon said:


> I've always thought your tattoos really fit your body, if you understand what I mean by that... They look like they're meant to be a part of you, almost as if you were born with them.
> 
> -SnapDragon.



Amen! Sometimes when people ask about my tattoo I'm still surprised--as though it's always been there, so I don't remember even getting it.

(That makes me sound ditzier than I intend it to, but it's the truth.)


----------



## boompoet

I love this thread. It's given the BHM a chance to see a little more of the FFAs. Lovely. Now I wish I had a tat to show off just to pay you ladies back.


----------



## daddyoh70

I'm getting a new one this Friday so I'll be sure to post some pics of it when it's done... can't wait.


----------



## Smite

In May i'm more than likely going to get my first...although...it's going to be an extremely geeky one 

Horizons logo from Disney World


----------



## tribaltattoos75

Sorry the pics aren't great but its kinda hard to take them yourself LOL


----------



## Rowan

Oohhh...the bottom one is pretty!


----------



## tribaltattoos75

Rowan said:


> Oohhh...the bottom one is pretty!



glad you like it


----------



## ~da rev~

An Idea for my next tattoo. The Stonecutters emblem from The Simpsons. Thats right, I'm a Simpsons geek.


----------



## hossbabyjr

here are the tats 

View attachment DSCN0439.JPG


View attachment DSCN0441.JPG


----------



## elle camino

i have 6, but i can't be arsed right now to dig up pictures of all of them.
this is the one i could find at the moment:




they're subtle, but they're there. and BOY did they fucking hurt.


----------



## Ash

elle camino said:


> i have 6, but i can't be arsed right now to dig up pictures of all of them.
> this is the one i could find at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're subtle, but they're there. and BOY did they fucking hurt.



Those are hot as hell!


----------



## elle camino

:batting:moretextmoretext


----------



## HDANGEL15

elle camino said:


> i have 6, but i can't be arsed right now to dig up pictures of all of them.
> this is the one i could find at the moment:
> 
> they're subtle, but they're there. and BOY did they fucking hurt.



*THey are so subtle, I can't see them?*


----------



## elle camino

stocking seams. 

subtle was the goal. also it's hard to take a perfectly clear picture of the back of your own legs.


----------



## Oona

The butterfly was my first tattoo, got it at age 17. The Kanji above it means butterfly. Its a big piece in process that I can't seem to finish. It's a piece that is more of a tribute to my deceased stepdad (mom's 3rd hubby). I thought he was the bees knees... I was wrong. I found out a lot about him recently that has made me rethink my whole perspective of him.







My stars <3 I love these so much! I also got these at 17. About 6 months after I got my butterfly. They represent so much of me in so many ways... And if you cant read it, the text in the bright pink star says "Pardon My Crack"... The tattoo is in the typical "tramp stamp" location, but I got it before it was a fad.







This is my most memorable/humerous tattoo. I got this in memory of my Papa Bear.






Its sort of an inside joke. See, he was a hunter and the first time he brought home the antlers... I was *SO* excited to see them! But he didnt tell me they werent cleaned... He opened the bag they were in and pulled them out... and I went running for the bathroom. The antlers still had brains and fur and skin on them. So gross... Anyway, until the day he passed away he teased me relentlessly. 

Sorry for the slight tangent... I started to reminise a little..

I have about 6 other tattoos but one I am having removed and 5 I did myself and I'm not sure how I feel about flaunting them, they arent awesome... I had to practice somewhere LOL​


----------



## HDANGEL15

elle camino said:


> stocking seams.
> 
> subtle was the goal. also it's hard to take a perfectly clear picture of the back of your own legs.



*subtle indeed..thanks for clarifying* :doh:


----------



## daddyoh70

Ok, I'm a few weeks late, but here it is.

Pre Ink





Post Ink





The script beneath Skelly says "Feeling Lucky Since 1992" 92 was a good year for me, I'll leave it at that. The original design had a date of 1979, I just wanted to personalize it a little. I took about 75 pics of it, but this is the best I could get. (Stupid camera phones). Time to start planning the next one now.


----------



## Oona

Shh... I posted in the wrong area


----------



## Viodyna

There is some beautiful artwork here!
Here are mine 

My most recent - day of the dead style skulls on the backs of my legs:





Cherries on the left side of my chest:





Both lower legs:





Left wrist (I had a paisley pattern bedspread when I was a kid and this is taken from that):





Right side of my chest:





And my ears:


----------



## HDANGEL15

*((((Viodyna))))
Love the Day of the Dead artwork...very cool...I have an alter around my doggies ashes with all kinds of little day of the dead figurines.....cool stuff*


----------



## onetrulyshy

Here are the only 2 I have for the moment.
The heart with wings I have had for 11 years. The chain and skull 1 year.

View attachment 1st Tattoo.jpg


View attachment 2nd tattoo.jpg


----------



## LoveBHMS

elle camino said:


> i have 6, but i can't be arsed right now to dig up pictures of all of them.
> this is the one i could find at the moment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they're subtle, but they're there. and BOY did they fucking hurt.



So very Elle, too.

You are the prettiest girl around.

<3 <3 <3


----------



## Viodyna

HDANGEL15 said:


> *((((Viodyna))))
> Love the Day of the Dead artwork...very cool...I have an alter around my doggies ashes with all kinds of little day of the dead figurines.....cool stuff*



Thank you HD!
I love Day of the Dead art


----------



## Cellphone111

scarcity said:


> Ocean Machine, is without a doubt, the best album I have ever heard! ...sry, I just don't know anyone who likes Devin
> 
> But shiiii.... Ocean Machine. It's on my wishlist on Amazon (CD variety in Iceland sucks big time).



I was never into SYL so much, but I loved Ocean Machine a LOT. 

Anyway here is my the pic of my tat. I'm a little self conscious posting this pic, but I hope it's ok.

You can see my part of my collection of Lord of the Rings figures hanging on my wall behind me. I'm a geek!  

View attachment !cid__0427080132a.jpg


----------



## LivingCanvas

Sadly, I don't have photos of them all though. But, here's what I've got.





Isn't she a beauty?





This is in honor of my grandparents. My grandfather just recently died of Altzhimers. My grandparents were 2 weeks shy of celebrating their 70th wedding anniversary. I know that no one will understand the symbolism and that's alright. If you're curious, just ask.





My chest piece - memorial doves, Carolina sunset/mountain scene, Star Gazer Lilies.


----------



## johnnytattoos

...a few of mine


----------



## Pearalicious

Viodyna,

I absolutely LOVE your tattoos!!!!

Just thought I'd share that with ya!


----------



## Pearalicious

I'm loving all the post of everyone's tattoos. 

Very cool!

I have 5 - one on each arm... 
and I also have small stars behind each ear and a sun design on the back of my neck.

This is the best and most recent pic I have of my Bettie... 

View attachment tattoocloseup.JPG


----------



## Viodyna

Pearalicious said:


> Viodyna,
> 
> I absolutely LOVE your tattoos!!!!
> 
> Just thought I'd share that with ya!



Aww! Thank you!! 
Your Bettie is awesome!!
Who is your artist?

And Johnnytattoos: :wubu: Wow!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

johnnytattoos said:


> ...a few of mine



Well, there's an obvious addition to the thread. What took you so long johnnyTATTOOS?

Seriously, very nice. Both the tats and the guy sporting them.:wubu:


----------



## johnnytattoos

Viodyna said:


> Aww! Thank you!!
> Your Bettie is awesome!!
> Who is your artist?
> 
> And Johnnytattoos: :wubu: Wow!





Dr. P Marshall said:


> Well, there's an obvious addition to the thread. What took you so long johnnyTATTOOS?
> 
> Seriously, very nice. Both the tats and the guy sporting them.:wubu:



Thanks for the compliments. Maybe I'll get around to posting some more pics of my more recent work.
It's more difficult than some might think to photograph your own tattoos....tastefully.:huh:


----------



## HDANGEL15

johnnytattoos said:


> Thanks for the compliments. Maybe I'll get around to posting some more pics of my more recent work.
> It's more difficult than some might think to photograph your own tattoos....tastefully.:huh:


*
come here tattooed wonder...I am pretty good with buttons /lenses and Oh so willing to lend a hand for such a good cause*:smitten:


----------



## Rowan

johnnytattoos said:


> ...a few of mine



Ooohhhh...I likes


----------



## BigBeautifulRed

Does Anyone know a good BBW friendly Tattoo Parlor anywhere that can do some good Wings?


----------



## johnnytattoos

There are a ton of great artists in The Sunshine State. I wouldn't worry too much about them being 
BBW friendly, I've found most ink slingers appreciate a larger canvas.:eat1:


----------



## Rowan

BigBeautifulRed said:


> Does Anyone know a good BBW friendly Tattoo Parlor anywhere that can do some good Wings?



Well you know our own Stan and Deidra were on the show Miami Ink and had nothing but good things to say about ami and them


----------



## angel-1

I've always wanted a tattoo. I don't know why I haven't gotten one yet. After seeing all of these beautiful ones, I'm thinking I should just go for it. Again, all of these tats are awesome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kimbo

Here is the largest one I have, done about 4 years ago now.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

Kimbo said:


> Here is the largest one I have, done about 4 years ago now.



Hey Stranger! Nice to see you around, and great tat.


----------



## Kimbo

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Hey Stranger! Nice to see you around, and great tat.




Why thank you Kind lady..... you're right, I haven't been around in ages. Good to be back!


----------



## johnnytattoos

A few pics of me having some color added to my dragon


----------



## Durin

Allright, Lately like in the past couple of days I have been considering getting a tattoo.

I Know I want to get a Celtic Cross.

The only thing is, Im not that crazy about the whole pain/needle thing. The Tattoo artist said "Hey It's an Hour or so of pain, and it will be there Forever.

Still a little concerned. 



Help me out. Was it worth it?


----------



## johnnytattoos

missaf said:


> That's some sweet color, Johnny!
> 
> Do both of your arm pieces go all the way around? My arms are so flabby I'm not sure I wanna go that route, only because of concern for the look. It's hard to stretch tight such flabby skin, lol



lol...
I still have some space to fill on my right arm but my left is basically finished. The inner arm is defiantly a very sensitive spot to have tattooed, but like you said, as long as the artist stretches it tight as the ink goes in it should be fine. The inside of my left arm took about 9 hours to finish. By the end of the appointment I was pretty beat up and swollen but it healed just fine. I wouldn't let "flabby skin" keep you from getting something you really wanted.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

YES! I just got my first tattoo last night... the pain was amazing... but it was only during the outlining. The coloring was a piece of cake!! Even though the outlining was painful, it was well worth it.... I will definitely get another. 




Durin said:


> Allright, Lately like in the past couple of days I have been considering getting a tattoo.
> 
> I Know I want to get a Celtic Cross.
> 
> The only thing is, Im not that crazy about the whole pain/needle thing. The Tattoo artist said "Hey It's an Hour or so of pain, and it will be there Forever.
> 
> Still a little concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> Help me out. *Was it worth it**?*


----------



## washburn

When I was young and naive, I was a backpacking hippie punk rocker street kid that lived life on the fly with me my guitar. An older traveler named Jay took me under his wing to show me the ropes, survival skills and how to generally stay safe with no fixed address. this tattoo was the emblem of the lost kub pack, a very loose knit group of fellow backpackers and ex backpackers. the basic rules of the collective are, if you know jay, (we all know how to tell if you know jay, don't ask we'll just know) and have the mark, your safe, you can provide each other with knowledge of the area and general assistance. the red is my own mark on the tattoo because almost all members are stateside and I'm up here in canada. I kept the ink rejection becuae it made the tattoo look more like a natural dog paw.


----------



## HDANGEL15

missaf said:


> So I've been following Pat Fish's aftercare instructions (luckyfish.com). I'm really impressed with how I'm healing. One question though -- I've not scabbed at all, and I've not peeled. Does that mean I've been over-moisturizing, or I'm healing really well?


*
what product are you using and how often?*


----------



## HDANGEL15

missaf said:


> Curel - Ultra Healing lotion -- three times a day.



*That's the same thing I use, UNSCENTED...works rather well...should heal good with that. I don't recall if I scabbed or what, a little I believe....just keeping applying lotion morning and evening and stay out of the sun and you are good to go..til it's healed*


----------



## Aikiman

View attachment phpjmv0M1PM.jpg


View attachment phpWkBZK1PM.jpg


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

missaf said:


> So I've been following Pat Fish's aftercare instructions (luckyfish.com). I'm really impressed with how I'm healing. One question though -- I've not scabbed at all, and I've not peeled. Does that mean I've been over-moisturizing, or I'm healing really well?



I've had three tattoos done and I've never really scabbed or peeled for any of them. I consider that a good thing! lol
I used A&D ointment for all my tattoos. But the last one I developed a little bumpy rash after I got it and I believe I switched over to Curel. (It's been a few years and I can't remember exactly)
After reading this tattoo thread I really want another one....or two....or three.....


----------



## cammy

Living in FL, I see a fair amount of skin with tats. Something I've taken note of, is that many people seem to randomly place their tats as individual pieces of art on their body, rather than designing and positioning their tats so to create an estheticly pleasing proportion and flow of art on their chosen canvas. My eyes dart from arm to ankle to shoulder, not really able to focus on the beauty of the art or body.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

I've gotten the pumpkins, the house, the bird, the bats, the path, the trees, the fence, and the gravestones all filled in on my back tattoo... all that's left is the grass... and then of course the upper back... which is most likely going to be a badass celestial scene (with the starship Voyager floating around somewhere). 








What it used to look like:


----------



## kitty_cat_fa

These are my tats i got the first one for my 22th birthday and 2nd for my 23 . first one is a purple violet for the 18 years a lived N.B and the 2nd is a Wild rose for the 4 years I have lived in Alberta . 

View attachment n516459696_55538_8801.jpg


View attachment Naked!!!! 025.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor

^not only a tattoo pic but a nice sexy pose as well...nice post


----------



## california_august

kitty_cat_fa said:


> These are my tats i got the first one for my 22th birthday and 2nd for my 23 . first one is a purple violet for the 18 years a lived N.B and the 2nd is a Wild rose for the 4 years I have lived in Alberta .



Have you ever been to Waterton Lakes national park? Some amazing scenery there.


----------



## alison.victoria

Ugh, you guys are making me want to get my new tattoo so badly. LOL. I have one on my left foot right now. It's actually drawn from a necklace I have. I got it when I was 18 right before I left for college. It's a bit faded now and desperately needs to be touched up, but here it is. It's a really old pic, probably 6 mos after I got it if that.







My next one that I HOPE to get in the next few weeks here is an angel with butterflies. It's going to be a big memorial tattoo. One of my friends died a few weeks ago from complications of leukemia, and on her prayer card is an angel with a sash. I'm going to have that angel in the middle of my back with her sash being pink and orange (sounds weird, but I can't describe it without pics) because my friend died of leukemia (orange) and my aunt died a while ago from breast cancer (pink). Then I'm going to have butterflies scattered across the back of my shoulders for everyone who I've been close to who has passed away. Unfortunately, I need 6 right now.  I want to somehow work their initials around the butterflies. It's going to be big and expensive, but I don't care. I'll post pics when it's done.


----------



## alison.victoria

Okay, I got my new one started. LOL. I'm not THRILLED with it, but I'm going to have him fix the wings when I go back in on Friday for color. It should be a relatively easy fix... And hopefully he can add more detail with the color. 

Any suggestions??


----------



## alison.victoria

Violet_Beauregard said:


> YES! I just got my first tattoo last night... the pain was amazing... but it was only during the outlining. The coloring was a piece of cake!! Even though the outlining was painful, it was well worth it.... I will definitely get another.



This is exactly why I am so glad the majority of my outlining is done, at least for the angel. LOL. I HAAAATE outlining, but color is like nothing at all.


----------



## snakebite

first but not the last. still looks just as good as it did when i got it, knock on wood.


----------



## johnnytattoos

snakebite said:


> first but not the last. still looks just as good as it did when i got it, knock on wood.



awesome:bow:


----------



## alison.victoria

snakebite said:


> first but not the last. still looks just as good as it did when i got it, knock on wood.



Didn't that hurt?? I'm not a baby when it comes to pain, but outlines are killer! I can imagine it would almost be worse on the inside of your lip.


----------



## Rowan

Tattoo's..extremely addicting. I got my third one in january (the tribal with a clover on the back of my neck I posted a while back)...and I definitely wouldnt mind getting more, just need to figure out where to get the next one...cant have a huge jumble of random stuff on my back unfortunately cuz that would look stupid lol


----------



## Melian

Gah....I swore I would not post my tattoos....but you guys are really making me want to share!

Just finished healing my 8th!


----------



## Rowan

I timed out on trying to edit to show a pic of my neck (taken with my iphone..woo hoo)

here it be: 

View attachment tat.JPG


----------



## alison.victoria

Melian said:


> Gah....I swore I would not post my tattoos....but you guys are really making me want to share!
> 
> Just finished healing my 8th!



Share!!  I love looking at other people's tattoos and hearing the meanings behind them. I get kinda disappointed when people just say, "Oh, I found it and I like it." LOL.


----------



## alison.victoria

missaf said:


> I can't ink myself unless it's something memorable! That's why it's taking me so long to decide on all of mine.



Same here.  I thought about the cross for a year before I got it, and while the actual angel and the idea for the butterflies was recent, I knew that I wanted to get a memorial tattoo for all of the people who I know who have passed away. My sister has some tattoos that are just totally random, and I'm like... WTF? Why would you get a tattoo with no meaning?


----------



## johnnytattoos

Melian said:


> Gah....I swore I would not post my tattoos....but you guys are really making me want to share!
> 
> Just finished healing my 8th!



Awwww come on...do it!


----------



## snakebite

alison.victoria said:


> Didn't that hurt?? I'm not a baby when it comes to pain, but outlines are killer! I can imagine it would almost be worse on the inside of your lip.




hah, it def was intenseee. But the hardest part about the whole thing was the very beginning (when it felt like he was going THROUGH my lip) and just trying to hold my lip out! it's a slippery bastard


----------



## alison.victoria

snakebite said:


> hah, it def was intenseee. But the hardest part about the whole thing was the very beginning (when it felt like he was going THROUGH my lip) and just trying to hold my lip out! it's a slippery bastard



Oh man, I believe it. I hate outlines, so I imagine it's a whole lot worse on your lip, and then having to hold it out? No thanks. Lol. That's one spot I will probably never get tattooed.


----------



## Shosh

I really want a tatt.


----------



## Kazak

Melian said:


> Gah....I swore I would not post my tattoos....but you guys are really making me want to share!
> 
> Just finished healing my 8th!



oh come on and do it already. i would show mine. i got 5. first one in 89 then one during the l.a. riots in 92 then 2 in sept of 92 then one just about 2 months ago. come on Melian show'em


----------



## LordSheogorath

It's my first one, but definitely not the last, plan on having my entire stomach and chest tattooed.


----------



## Melian

johnnytattoos said:


> Awwww come on...do it!



You've already seen most of them  

However....I'll consider posting them over the weekend. No promises that they'll stay up for more than a week or so, though.


----------



## alison.victoria

missaf said:


> I didn't find outlining to hurt as much as the shading. Of course mine is solid black, so it might have been more intense, but the long thick strokes with the shading needles made me bite my lip.



Oooh, yeah, I'm sure. My first tattoo didn't hurt much with the shading, but there was quite a bit of detail and he wasn't really in one area for too long. This one, though, I'm not sure. It's a lot bigger. Hopefully he'll use a lot of different colors so he doesn't have to do long strokes. LOL. And this one is making me want to pass out because the vibration of the tattoo gun makes me want to pass out. Ugh. 

But I am super excited to get it done. Just a few more hours!


----------



## alison.victoria

LordSheogorath said:


> It's my first one, but definitely not the last, plan on having my entire stomach and chest tattooed.



Acratophorus = Dionysus, right?


----------



## Shosh

missaf said:


> I know you do, Susannah. I can only give you this to read to help with that.



Thanks Missa. That was a very interesting article, and I have bookmarked it to show my sister.

I am very torn about this because while I really want a tattoo, the Torah expressly forbids it.
I am not as religious as some, but I do pray and I am worried that if I had a tattoo I would be going against a very important tenant of Judaism, namely you cannot mark your body.

My cousins are very religious and I would not even mention wanting to get a tatt to them.

Oh well. I can just have fun looking at the different tattoos I guess.


----------



## LordSheogorath

alison.victoria said:


> Acratophorus = Dionysus, right?



:happy: Yeah. Dionysus was a real gangster.


----------



## alison.victoria

LordSheogorath said:


> :happy: Yeah. Dionysus was a real gangster.



He pretty much was, if you think about it... LOL. That mother did not give a crap about what else was going on. He just wanted to party.


----------



## washburn

This ones going on my back someday, it came to me in my sleep. I could not get it outta my head and a friend of mine seen my drawing and told me that it is the Qabalistic tree of life. I don't associate to any particular wisdom faith but in my research of the tree of life it reflects itself in almost all of them either in parable or direct reference.


----------



## johnnytattoos

Melian said:


> You've already seen most of them
> 
> However....I'll consider posting them over the weekend. No promises that they'll stay up for more than a week or so, though.



*ahem*..yeah...so..um..feel free to e-mail me a pic or two of the new one


----------



## BeerMe

I'm a total pussy. I would love to get a single tattoo on one shoulder but can't decide on the image/fear the pain.


----------



## Rowan

BeerMe said:


> I'm a total pussy. I would love to get a single tattoo on one shoulder but can't decide on the image/fear the pain.



They really dont hurt..well...they might depending on where you get it, but i have one on my right shoulderblade, lower back, and back of my neck, and none of them really hurt much at all...in fact...i got a bit aroused over the one on my lower back and my neck :blush:


----------



## cammy

BeerMe said:


> I'm a total pussy. I would love to get a single tattoo on one shoulder but can't decide on the image/fear the pain.



My experience is shoulders don't hurt much - mid-back over ribs is quite unpleasant.


----------



## Melian

I fell asleep for over an hour while getting my back done...it was kind of embarassing.

The shoulder actually hurt LESS than the back, so there is a point of reference for you, BeerMe. 

The only area that ever really hurt was my right (but not left....??) hip, right over the anterior superior iliac spine (hip bone that sticks out). If you can imagine having your skin peeled back and having a circular saw repeatedly knick your hip bones...that's how that felt.


----------



## Shosh

I am still struggling with whether or not I should get a tattoo. My brother told me yesterday that if I want one he will pay for it.


----------



## supersoup

Melian said:


> I fell asleep for over an hour while getting my back done...it was kind of embarassing.
> 
> The shoulder actually hurt LESS than the back, so there is a point of reference for you, BeerMe.
> 
> The only area that ever really hurt was my right (but not left....??) hip, right over the anterior superior iliac spine (hip bone that sticks out). If you can imagine having your skin peeled back and having a circular saw repeatedly knick your hip bones...that's how that felt.



i know i don't know you at all, but *i am dying* to see your tattoos. i totally get the not wanting to post them though. ya tease!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard

DO IT!!!! Seriously Shosh.... you need to make yourself happy.... your brother is cool with it.... DO IT!!



Susannah said:


> I am still struggling with whether or not I should get a tattoo. My brother told me yesterday that if I want one he will pay for it.


----------



## alison.victoria

BeerMe said:


> I'm a total pussy. I would love to get a single tattoo on one shoulder but can't decide on the image/fear the pain.



What everyone else has said is true, but you also have to take into account how deeply the tattoo artist goes. My first one barely hurt, and it was on my foot, which is supposedly supposed to hurt quite a bit because it's right over bone. Between my shoulders hurt quite a bit, though, because I think he went a lot deeper than the first guy. 

I'm getting the tattoo on my back fixed probably on Saturday (if it's healed), so we'll see if it hurts. The guy I'm going to see has been doing tattoos for 20+ years, so hopefully it won't hurt TOO bad and he'll be able to get it looking more normal. :/ That's the last time I take a suggestion from someone on where to go instead of going where I know is good...


----------



## AnotherJessica

This is my first and only tattoo for now. I had this ladybug done after my Grandma died. There is a story behind it that is really special to me. I need to get the outline touched up a bit. My tattoo is so tiny compared to some of yours! They all look really great and it's cool to know the meanings behind them!


----------



## Mythik

I'm getting my first tattoo in November. I put a $50 deposit down to save an appointment slot back in May -- that's a 6-month waiting list. 

This artist is really, really good, though, so she's in high demand. I'm psyched.


----------



## Melian

supersoup said:


> i know i don't know you at all, but *i am dying* to see your tattoos. i totally get the not wanting to post them though. ya tease!!



Awwww hee hee. 

Honestly, the main reason I'm taking so long to post is because I don't have any decent pics of them. I mean, they will appear as an afterthought, on some weird angle, in general pics of me, but you can't really see any detail. I'll make sure to send some pics to you soon, just to satisfy your curiosity


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

So my lower back piece is finally done. And I must admit, the grass was pretty effin' painful. 

The picture isn't the best quality, and it was taken like an hour after it was completed, but after seeing the previous pictures of it... ya get the full idea of what it looks like.


----------



## cute_obese_girl

Holy crap Mary! I had no idea it was going to get that much more color. Awesomeness


----------



## cammy

Mary - Wow! Your palate of light skin makes the colors pop. Nice to see something truely unique and well executed.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Thanks everyone! 

Yeah I'm pretty satisfied with how it's turned out. All the grass took about 3 hours, and he used that like... 7-pointed needle which covers more space but feels like someone is stabbing you.
But altogether... counting all 4 times I've had to go to get it finally completed... it was 5 hours, plus 1 hour, plus 2 hours, plus 3 hours. So 11 hours altogether. 
And price-wise it was... $300 (it should have been $500, but he accepted the $300 I had cuz he was working in a small tattoo parlor and was just grateful to have someone to work on for the day), plus $150, plus $200, plus $300. So altogether it was $950.


----------



## Aireman

Wow! Great tatt M! I updated mine a bit ago I was just waiting for the ink to blend with the original tatt.

<----------------- New Avatar is new tatt


----------



## Rowan

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> So my lower back piece is finally done. And I must admit, the grass was pretty effin' painful.
> 
> The picture isn't the best quality, and it was taken like an hour after it was completed, but after seeing the previous pictures of it... ya get the full idea of what it looks like.



That's gorgeous and very impressive!


----------



## SamanthaNY

I don't know who this is, but there's a story behind this tatt, I'm sure. The mind boggles at what it could possibly be:


----------



## charlieversion2

I think I just found out what tattoo I want


----------



## KnottyOne

Ok, so just started up my sleeve yesterday so I'm really pumped about how it looks so far. I'm planning on getting all the line work done first before I start the colors so that they don't really look different because of fading. And sorry about the meh quality and weird angles, camera phones aren't really the best for stuff like this haha.


----------



## kinkykitten

I just got these at the moment... 






Planning on getting a new one before my birthday!


----------



## HDANGEL15

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, so just started up my sleeve yesterday so I'm really pumped about how it looks so far. I'm planning on getting all the line work done first before I start the colors so that they don't really look different because of fading. And sorry about the meh quality and weird angles, camera phones aren't really the best for stuff like this haha.



*((KNOTTY))) looking good...how colorful is it going to be?*


----------



## KnottyOne

HDANGEL15 said:


> *((KNOTTY))) looking good...how colorful is it going to be?*



Thanks ^_^. And Colorful... like that is really the only way to describle it. I'm going for like... I don't even know yet, I'm just thinking of color schemes I have seen on grafitti and trying to work those together. Some parts are gonna be dark but for the most part I'm planning for it to pop


----------



## HDANGEL15

KnottyOne said:


> Thanks ^_^. And Colorful... like that is really the only way to describle it. I'm going for like... I don't even know yet, I'm just thinking of color schemes I have seen on grafitti and trying to work those together. Some parts are gonna be dark but for the most part I'm planning for it to pop



*very cool....take more pics when you get some color PLEASE....*


----------



## prettyssbbw

Last week i got a new tattoo. The story behind it is i always wanted a circus sideshow girl tattooed onto me and so i ran a contest for that kind of art through my website and i got all wonderful submissions. And i basically love them all and toy with just going and getting them all!  anyway,I decided to get this one that BeakerFA did. So, THANK YOU BeakerFA for the amazing art! and here she is from paper to my skin! XOXOXO 

P.S .. she went on the outside of my left calf. and the red panties and socks will heal to white. :wubu::wubu::smitten: I am totally in love with this tattoo! 

View attachment DSCF0659-1.jpg


View attachment DSCF0662.JPG


View attachment DSCF0671.JPG


----------



## pinkylou

prettyssbbw said:


> Last week i got a new tattoo. The story behind it is i always wanted a circus sideshow girl tattooed onto me and so i ran a contest for that kind of art through my website and i got all wonderful submissions. And i basically love them all and toy with just going and getting them all!  anyway,I decided to get this one that BeakerFA did. So, THANK YOU BeakerFA for the amazing art! and here she is from paper to my skin! XOXOXO
> 
> P.S .. she went on the outside of my left calf. and the red panties and socks will heal to white. :wubu::wubu::smitten: I am totally in love with this tattoo!




I love it, its so cute :happy:


----------



## bexy

prettyssbbw said:


> Last week i got a new tattoo. The story behind it is i always wanted a circus sideshow girl tattooed onto me and so i ran a contest for that kind of art through my website and i got all wonderful submissions. And i basically love them all and toy with just going and getting them all!  anyway,I decided to get this one that BeakerFA did. So, THANK YOU BeakerFA for the amazing art! and here she is from paper to my skin! XOXOXO
> 
> P.S .. she went on the outside of my left calf. and the red panties and socks will heal to white. :wubu::wubu::smitten: I am totally in love with this tattoo!



I LOVE IT!!! omg this is sooo cute!


----------



## george83

I love girls who have a lot of tattoos (well good ones), i think they can make a pretty looking girl even hotter. 

But one thing I can not stand is a bad tattoo, and I have seen a million of those, in my time.

I only have two tatts at the mo, I really need to get some more.





My first one its on my right calf, its the girl from the front cover of velvet revolvers contraband album cover.





This is a drawing based on one done by the legend that is pusshead for the metallica single king nothing.


----------



## lalatx

Brand spankin new...still all nice and red. 

View attachment IMG_2251.JPG


----------



## washburn

prettyssbbw said:


> Last week i got a new tattoo. The story behind it is i always wanted a circus sideshow girl tattooed onto me and so i ran a contest for that kind of art through my website and i got all wonderful submissions. And i basically love them all and toy with just going and getting them all!  anyway,I decided to get this one that BeakerFA did. So, THANK YOU BeakerFA for the amazing art! and here she is from paper to my skin! XOXOXO
> 
> P.S .. she went on the outside of my left calf. and the red panties and socks will heal to white. :wubu::wubu::smitten: I am totally in love with this tattoo!



BEST TATTOO EVER :wubu::wubu::wubu: I'm soo jealous . I'ts healing up nice, Mr. guymandude who inked ya did a good job.


----------



## fatstuart1975

Here's my 2!

I have to admit, after having got my newest one a couple of weeks back above my celtic armband, I've got the bug again and am already planning my next few tattoos!






Fatstuart

p.s. It's not the best pic, but it's a tattoo of a logo I designed for my comic book work!


----------



## george83

lalatx said:


> Brand spankin new...still all nice and red.



As I said in the other thread I'm loving the evil birdie, cool tat .


----------



## Melian

fatstuart1975 said:


> Here's my 2!
> 
> I have to admit, after having got my newest one a couple of weeks back above my celtic armband, I've got the bug again and am already planning my next few tattoos!
> 
> 
> Fatstuart
> 
> p.s. It's not the best pic, but it's a tattoo of a logo I designed for my comic book work!



It took about 5 minutes for me to remember that I was supposed to be looking at the tattoo......purrrrrr.


----------



## fatstuart1975

Melian said:


> It took about 5 minutes for me to remember that I was supposed to be looking at the tattoo......purrrrrr.



LOL! 



Fatstuart


----------



## HDANGEL15

lalatx said:


> Brand spankin new...still all nice and red.



*((LALAtx))) that's some sweet ink...did you design them ?

One of our local tat shops is called SAINTS + SINNERS *


----------



## lalatx

HDANGEL15 said:


> *((LALAtx))) that's some sweet ink...did you design them ?
> 
> One of our local tat shops is called SAINTS + SINNERS *



I did the basic design, the tattoo artist changed it a bit, defenantly a change for the better. The guy who did my tat kicks some serious ass and I will be going back in Dec to get a black and grey piece.


----------



## lalatx

george83 said:


> As I said in the other thread I'm loving the evil birdie, cool tat .



Thanks a lot.... I like the evil bird as well..lol


----------



## tribaltattoos75

lalatx said:


> Brand spankin new...still all nice and red.



Cool Tattoos!


----------



## ClockworkOrange

george83 said:


> I love girls who have a lot of tattoos (well good ones), i think they can make a pretty looking girl even hotter.
> 
> But one thing I can not stand is a bad tattoo, and I have seen a million of those, in my time.
> 
> I only have two tatts at the mo, I really need to get some more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first one its on my right calf, its the girl from the front cover of velvet revolvers contraband album cover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a drawing based on one done by the legend that is pusshead for the metallica single king nothing.




Duuuuude, looks more like a Danzig skull that forgot to put its horns on


----------



## washburn

fatstuart1975 said:


> Here's my 2!
> 
> I have to admit, after having got my newest one a couple of weeks back above my celtic armband, I've got the bug again and am already planning my next few tattoos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fatstuart
> 
> p.s. It's not the best pic, but it's a tattoo of a logo I designed for my comic book work!



man that fuckin rocks, look in the posts a couple of pages back in the rep whines thread, I started a whole tangent on monkeys with guns


----------



## Rowan

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Yeah I'm pretty satisfied with how it's turned out. All the grass took about 3 hours, and he used that like... 7-pointed needle which covers more space but feels like someone is stabbing you.
> But altogether... counting all 4 times I've had to go to get it finally completed... it was 5 hours, plus 1 hour, plus 2 hours, plus 3 hours. So 11 hours altogether.
> And price-wise it was... $300 (it should have been $500, but he accepted the $300 I had cuz he was working in a small tattoo parlor and was just grateful to have someone to work on for the day), plus $150, plus $200, plus $300. So altogether it was $950.



Everytime i pass by your tattoo on this thread i just love it more...so i set it as my desktop background at work


----------



## rabbitislove

No tattoos yet. I'm living with my parents until I go back to school, so living at home = living by their rules = no tattoos. 

However, when I do leave and move far far away (possibly) these are what my two will look like:

The first one is sanskrit for namaste (The Spirit within me recognizes and honors the Spirit within you.) This goes inline with my views on God, and also serves as a reminder to treat all people and beings with respect. 

The second one I've been planning since 2005, in memory of my paternal grandmother, who passed away that year. At first I thought I was just getting the angel, but now I might also get the whole scene/kids. It'll be a longtime work in progress. 

If I still have the money, hopefully I'll have one by October 2009. It all depends on circumstances. 

View attachment namaste-white.gif


View attachment 10826~Heilige-Schutzengel-Posters.jpg


----------



## Thrifty McGriff

Great tattoos, everyone.  You all remind me that I want one so badly. 

I'm in the country's low-income bracket so I doubt I can afford a tattoo, especially what I am wanting. I want something tribalish that extends from my lower back, around my shoulders, down my arms and down to my chest. But I also want it to mean something to me, and tribalish is a tad unoriginal. It would be monocolour (black) so I think that would help on $$$ right? Still thinking... I literally need to get to the drawing board. It's rather large for a first tattoo, but I figure go big or go home.


----------



## george83

ClockworkOrange said:


> Duuuuude, looks more like a Danzig skull that forgot to put its horns on



LOL, well its an official pusshead metallica logo, but Danzig are pretty rocking to so its a win win situation


----------



## shirmack

Figured I would throw mine up here some of them are really odd.....
And the Lambda and the eagle just got touched up


----------



## Esther

Baby Robot said:


> I got a bunch, and a bunch more planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why it looks so yellow, but this is my upper left outer arm. It's a pelican vulning itself and feeding the chicks blood, which "God is Love" under it in Latin.




Wow, I was actually going to get a very, very similar Pelican tattoo this summer, but the plans fell through. It's not a very common idea!! It looks awesome.


----------



## CherryBomb

This is probably the best "show yer tats" thread I have ever seen... Kudos to you all for such inspiring and original artwork! OK, now I am psyched to share some of mine with y'all... here goes.






























Yay! I have others too, like my chest tat which has already been on display in the other pic posts I got into, and a few smaller ones that I don't have pics of. I can't wait to get more, it really is an addiction!


----------



## johnnytattoos

neat.


----------



## ~da rev~

CherryBomb said:


>



Is that a Zappa tattoo?!?!?


----------



## pinkylou

My tattoo which is between my shoulder blades, done by my brother, crap pic sorry!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KnottyOne said:


> One of my first, the back banner and partial of my koi fish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better one of my back sans dreads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elbow (which TOTALLY sucked) and a lil of 3 others
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Angel Heart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devil heart and like 2 days before locks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have 2 more, one for the movie The Crow because it is one of my fave movies on my bicep and a Punkish Alice from alice in wonderland on my inner arm that I got like... last week. Pics will be coming as soon as I get my camers from home





KnottyOne said:


> Ok, so just started up my sleeve yesterday so I'm really pumped about how it looks so far. I'm planning on getting all the line work done first before I start the colors so that they don't really look different because of fading. And sorry about the meh quality and weird angles, camera phones aren't really the best for stuff like this haha.


I love all of your tattoos...I really love the Angel and Devil Hearts on your shoulders.. I so wish I had the money to get mine done.


----------



## johnnytattoos

This is my japanese oni mask on the inside of my upper right arm. I was going to have it colored, but now I think I'll leave it black and grey.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Nice tattoo!

Well I have mine picked out and the next time my Tattoo guy comes to town I am going to hopefully I need to email him get both my feet tattoos..I can't wait!:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Esther

I LOVE feet tattoos, I just think it's such an attractive place for body art. I've only got one of mine done, I can't wait to get the other. What are you getting on yours?



ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> Nice tattoo!
> 
> Well I have mine picked out and the next time my Tattoo guy comes to town I am going to hopefully I need to email him get both my feet tattoos..I can't wait!:bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Laina

CherryBomb said:


> This is probably the best "show yer tats" thread I have ever seen... Kudos to you all for such inspiring and original artwork! OK, now I am psyched to share some of mine with y'all... here goes.
> 
> Yay! I have others too, like my chest tat which has already been on display in the other pic posts I got into, and a few smaller ones that I don't have pics of. I can't wait to get more, it really is an addiction!



...you appear to have my sig tattooed on your person. So nice to see another Gaiman fan!


----------



## Diego

Whoa I'm melting. Nothing hotter than a man with tats :eat2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Esther said:


> I LOVE feet tattoos, I just think it's such an attractive place for body art. I've only got one of mine done, I can't wait to get the other. What are you getting on yours?



I am getting on my right foot a Half Sun Half Moon and 5 Stars. It is a tattoo that represents My family. My parents and us 5 kids. The 5 stars will have birthstone colors. So the stars are going to look like Jewels. 

Then on my right foot I am going to get more stars. I am thinking about getting them the colors of the rainbow. Not sure yet. I have to email all this to my tattoo artist so when he comes up he knows what I want and can have it all ready to put on. Plus he quoted my one foot at $100 so I need to find out how much more I need to save for the other foot and if he can do them all at once while he is here. Because I know he has more work to do on my brother.


----------



## Esther

That sounds really cool!!




ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> I am getting on my right foot a Half Sun Half Moon and 5 Stars. It is a tattoo that represents My family. My parents and us 5 kids. The 5 stars will have birthstone colors. So the stars are going to look like Jewels.
> 
> Then on my right foot I am going to get more stars. I am thinking about getting them the colors of the rainbow. Not sure yet. I have to email all this to my tattoo artist so when he comes up he knows what I want and can have it all ready to put on. Plus he quoted my one foot at $100 so I need to find out how much more I need to save for the other foot and if he can do them all at once while he is here. Because I know he has more work to do on my brother.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Esther said:


> That sounds really cool!!


Yeah in my head it is.. lets just hope he can do it..Plus these will be my first so..I hope I can get through them. I emailed him so I will see what happens.


----------



## Esther

Honestly, with feet you're going to have a ton of people trying to scare you and tell you they're super painful, but they aren't all that bad, you'll get through them no problem. They hurt, yes, but no more than anywhere else in my opinion!!




ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> Yeah in my head it is.. lets just hope he can do it..Plus these will be my first so..I hope I can get through them. I emailed him so I will see what happens.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Esther said:


> Honestly, with feet you're going to have a ton of people trying to scare you and tell you they're super painful, but they aren't all that bad, you'll get through them no problem. They hurt, yes, but no more than anywhere else in my opinion!!


LOL My Step-Dad told me he would be proud of me if I go through with the tattoos. The Sun and Moon one has some deatil to it so..I will be honest I am nervous just because I don't know what to expect ,but other then that I am exscited! I have had alot of people tell me that it would hurt.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> LOL My Step-Dad told me he would be proud of me if I go through with the tattoos. The Sun and Moon one has some deatil to it so..I will be honest I am nervous just because I don't know what to expect ,but other then that I am exscited! I have had alot of people tell me that it would hurt.



I will be 100% honest here. Mine on my foot hurt worse than the one on my leg. 
BUT that being said, I'm going back in the spring to get a background done.  So obviously it wasn't that bad.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I will be 100% honest here. Mine on my foot hurt worse than the one on my leg.
> BUT that being said, I'm going back in the spring to get a background done.  So obviously it wasn't that bad.


No I would think not if you are going back to get more done. I can't wait! I am sure it is going to hurt..that is the only thing I am nervous about..LOL..


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> No I would think not if you are going back to get more done. I can't wait! I am sure it is going to hurt..that is the only thing I am nervous about..LOL..



Just breathe, don't think about it, and find someone to go with you that you can crush the heck out of their hand.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> Just breathe, don't think about it, and find someone to go with you that you can crush the heck out of their hand.


I don't have to go anywhere he will be doing the tattoo here in the house and that will be my little brother..LOL..He said he will be there for me to hold his hand when I get it done. Yes I will have a happy place..


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee

ahhh ok. That'll be good.  I'm excited for you!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> ahhh ok. That'll be good.  I'm excited for you!


 Yeah he came to the house and gave my brother a tattoo.. So I was able to watch. That was cool. So he will be coming back to finish his tatto and will be doing mine if I have the money saved..He hasn't emailed me back yet about the cost all together so.. I am waiting.


----------



## Ruffie

My adopted son who is a tattoo artist as a second job did this one for me for a birthday gift. A close up and full length for ya.
Ruth 

View attachment A close up tat.jpg


View attachment a full length tat.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I like it.. Had to look at it for a minute to figure out what it was. He did a great job!


----------



## fade

I only have one tattoo right now, and it's uber geeky (symbol of the deathly hallows from harry potter) and i'm currently working on designing my next one, it's like a torn up mannequin with butterfly wings, but I pretty much only have the outline drawn up so far >_<
oh yeah, sorry bout the bad quality of the tattoo pic lol  

View attachment my tattoo.jpg


----------



## Melian

ChimpisDarlingAngel said:


> I don't have to go anywhere he will be doing the tattoo here in the house and that will be my little brother..LOL..He said he will be there for me to hold his hand when I get it done. Yes I will have a happy place..



I'm not going to lie - it does not feel pleasant to get tattooed over a bony area, such as the foot. HOWEVER, you desensitize to the pain relatively quickly, so even if it hurts like a mofo for 5-10 min, just try to stay still and it will numb, eventually. 

Good luck!

ETA: I'm considering getting my next tat on the side of my head. Ever see those Fallout 3 raider chicks with the half shaved head and side-parted hair? I do that every now and then, and kind of want a big biohazard there...hehehe. But we'll see


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Melian said:


> I'm not going to lie - it does not feel pleasant to get tattooed over a bony area, such as the foot. HOWEVER, you desensitize to the pain relatively quickly, so even if it hurts like a mofo for 5-10 min, just try to stay still and it will numb, eventually.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> ETA: I'm considering getting my next tat on the side of my head. Ever see those Fallout 3 raider chicks with the half shaved head and side-parted hair? I do that every now and then, and kind of want a big biohazard there...hehehe. But we'll see



Thank You. Yeah everyone is telling me it is going to hurt. So I am preparing myself for that. I just can't wait to get it.

Well then I am sure that will hurt. Good Luck on that one! yes I have seen them.


----------



## Kazak

stupid pic is too big!! well I got my 6th but it won't upload. 


<---- oh it uploaded as an av though.


----------



## FatAndProud

I love everyone's tats...especially the ones that are full color! BEAUTIFUL!

here's mine:

View attachment 55882


hopefully more to come.


----------



## Just_Jen

tattooos, just got the angel one done and the runes added to the pentagram..i love thm..

View attachment 55884

View attachment 55885


and this is to show where they are...wrist ^_^
View attachment 55886


----------



## Von_Pudge

kinkykitten said:


> I just got these at the moment...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Planning on getting a new one before my birthday!



Pretty stars
Im getting you a new one before the wedding


----------



## kinkykitten

Von_Pudge said:


> Pretty stars
> Im getting you a new one before the wedding



  I want a Dan and Sarah tattoo


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Love everyones New tattoos!
Mad I could have gotten my feet tattoos today ,but my dad said no to him coming to the house to do them and there was no other place due to him being from out of town.. Oh well next time!


----------



## Buffie

Color me jealous. You all have pretties, lots of pretties!

Ink is so fun. I have kinda stupid stuff. Kitty cats, a paisley, a flower, a symbol for dragon. Mostly whims. Got 4 of the 5 at Tigger's in Deep Ellum. Have art for more, but no funds. Recession. Bah. 

View attachment buf_set24_20.jpg


View attachment buf_62_05.jpg


View attachment buf_62_19.jpg


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

Buffie said:


> Color me jealous. You all have pretties, lots of pretties!
> 
> Ink is so fun. I have kinda stupid stuff. Kitty cats, a paisley, a flower, a symbol for dragon. Mostly whims. Got 4 of the 5 at Tigger's in Deep Ellum. Have art for more, but no funds. Recession. Bah.



I really like the one of the flower on your lower back. They're all nice, but I especially like that one.


----------



## Buffie

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I really like the one of the flower on your lower back. They're all nice, but I especially like that one.



Thanks Dr. P! =) It used to be a bit brighter purple, but y'know... they fade. Beh.


----------



## lifebytes69

here are my arm tats 

View attachment 460570214_l.jpg


View attachment 460570554_l.jpg


View attachment 460570912_l.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

Nice ink you got, lifebytes69 :happy:


----------



## kinkykitten

Buffie said:


> Color me jealous. You all have pretties, lots of pretties!
> 
> Ink is so fun. I have kinda stupid stuff. Kitty cats, a paisley, a flower, a symbol for dragon. Mostly whims. Got 4 of the 5 at Tigger's in Deep Ellum. Have art for more, but no funds. Recession. Bah.



Awww the little kitty on your leg is soooo cute! :happy::happy:


----------



## Tanuki

I recently got my very first tattoo, I love it, it isn't colored yet but you get the idea, sorry about the quality I took it right after it was done with my phone






...there will be more i think~


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

T-Bear said:


> I recently got my very first tattoo, I love it, it isn't colored yet but you get the idea, sorry about the quality I took it right after it was done with my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...there will be more i think~



Love it.. I have been wanting to get one like that maybe on my back..Can't wait to see when it is finished.


----------



## Melian

T-Bear said:


> I recently got my very first tattoo, I love it, it isn't colored yet but you get the idea, sorry about the quality I took it right after it was done with my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...there will be more i think~



Check out HDANGEL's backpiece. You are both in the koi club


----------



## Esther

lifebytes69 said:


> here are my arm tats




Your tats are really well-done!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Check out HDANGEL's backpiece. You are both in the koi club



*hdangel nods and scratches her head thinking the same thing 
i finally changed my avatar for a part of my backpiece...
the infamous MANEKI NEKO*


----------



## Tanuki

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hdangel nods and scratches her head thinking the same thing
> i finally changed my avatar for a part of my backpiece...
> the infamous MANEKI NEKO*



I'm planning on eventually getting a Maneki Neko tattoo myself!


----------



## SanDiega

http://gregbartz.com/artwork/188389.html

This made me smile from ear to ear.


----------



## HDANGEL15

T-Bear said:


> I'm planning on eventually getting a Maneki Neko tattoo myself!



*
sweet....I love mine, I want a FOO FOO dog too ....*



SanDiega said:


> http://gregbartz.com/artwork/188389.html
> 
> This made me smile from ear to ear.


*
very cute! thanks for sharing!!!*


----------



## ahtnamas

I have these three for the moment. I need to think of a good place to get 4 paw prints with room for more


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

those are cute tattoos!


----------



## kinkykitten

Nice ink, ahtnamas


----------



## Mythik

Here's mine (or at least my first one):


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Nice I like it!


----------



## SoliloquyOfaSiren

T-Bear said:


> I recently got my very first tattoo, I love it, it isn't colored yet but you get the idea, sorry about the quality I took it right after it was done with my phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...there will be more i think~




so pretty :3


----------



## StarScream!

I've got a couple. I need to get more ink very very soon.

*This was drawn for my first solo album, after it came out I got it tattooed.*




*
This is a tribal piece. The top one is just some random tribal with a bass clef, music note, and a little anarchy sign in one of the music notes. The bottom one is a tribal Cello, which is the most beautiful instrument in the world *





*This one is supposed to be "MP" which was a logo for one of my old bands call Mind Pollution. I'm going to get it filled in at some point. It has little tiny skulls inside of it, which makes it hard to read.*


----------



## chicken legs

although i have only one tattoo..i found this interesting

http://www.artandinkfestival.com/


----------



## Sugar Magnolia

Mythik said:


> Here's mine (or at least my first one):



Very nice!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

StarScream! said:


> I've got a couple. I need to get more ink very very soon.
> 
> *This was drawn for my first solo album, after it came out I got it tattooed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> This is a tribal piece. The top one is just some random tribal with a bass clef, music note, and a little anarchy sign in one of the music notes. The bottom one is a tribal Cello, which is the most beautiful instrument in the world *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This one is supposed to be "MP" which was a logo for one of my old bands call Mind Pollution. I'm going to get it filled in at some point. It has little tiny skulls inside of it, which makes it hard to read.*


Nice tattoos..


----------



## StarScream!

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Nice tattoos..



Thank you, I need to get more soon! It is driving me crazy. I've had all of these tattoos for like 10 years or something. Time for new ink!

StarScream!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

StarScream! said:


> Thank you, I need to get more soon! It is driving me crazy. I've had all of these tattoos for like 10 years or something. Time for new ink!
> 
> StarScream!


Your Welcome! Yeah I haven't gotten any of mine yet.. I have 3 planned out so far..Can't wait till I can get them..


----------



## kinkykitten

Yeah those are some nice tatts starscream! 

I'm getting something on my arm soon.. before I get married in May, It's going to be dedicated to my fiance :wubu:

Also I'm getting my brothers name on my wrist - he has mine on his, It is so sweet...

This is not long after he had it done. It looks much better now. I'm getting mine in the same spot


----------



## Esther

kinkykitten said:


> Yeah those are some nice tatts starscream!
> 
> I'm getting something on my arm soon.. before I get married in May, It's going to be dedicated to my fiance :wubu:
> 
> Also I'm getting my brothers name on my wrist - he has mine on his, It is so sweet...
> 
> This is not long after he had it done. It looks much better now. I'm getting mine in the same spot



That is so nice!!
My mother and I have matching tattoos, it's so cool to share that with a family member.


----------



## kinkykitten

Esther said:


> That is so nice!!
> My mother and I have matching tattoos, it's so cool to share that with a family member.



 Thanks! Yeah me and my brother are very close. He is awesome.

That is really sweet! Aww! :happy: Mother and daughter tatts!! I want one as a tribute to my Mom. She was diagnosed with Luekemia last year so just kind of want the words 'never give up' somewhere on my body.


----------



## johnnytattoos

Oni mask just after color. Still ouchy and swollen.:blink:


----------



## chicken legs

Thats a really nipple tattoo..i meant nice tattoo..lol:eat2:


----------



## sumtingsweet

Being new I figured I'd have to jump feet first into some thread, and I found this one! 
These are 2 of my 5 tattoos! A band around my left ankle and a friend and I have the same purple flower. Both on our left feet, but hers is reversed up flipped upside down.. a little different but the same  

View attachment m_0b6275788ea149af2695482cd7c6a2af.jpg


View attachment m_78ff47fe39fdf4a51b85f53c1ad84bf2.jpg


----------



## Esther

kinkykitten said:


> Thanks! Yeah me and my brother are very close. He is awesome.
> 
> That is really sweet! Aww! :happy: Mother and daughter tatts!! I want one as a tribute to my Mom. She was diagnosed with Luekemia last year so just kind of want the words 'never give up' somewhere on my body.



I'm sorry to hear about what your mom is going through... I hope everything's okay.
And that sounds like a really cool idea for a tattoo... you know you'll never regret it!


----------



## WillSpark

This is gonna sound cheezy, but I'm considering getting a tattoo like Will Farrell had on Blades of Glory. Y'know, the Yin-Yang on fire one? I'm considering getting that one as my first tattoo, probably low on my leg or somewhere equally inconspicuous. It seems generic, but just very cool, and not as generic as, say, a Japanese symbol, rose, or skull.

Also, Kitten, That's such an awesome way to express your love for your mom. Mine would probably rather I just send a card and visit than tattoo it to myself in that situation.


----------



## lalatx

Got this about 2 hrs ago. Had the blue stars redone and added the rest. The Wording means "truth conquers" and it is on our family crest. 

View attachment IMG_2445.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

Esther said:


> I'm sorry to hear about what your mom is going through... I hope everything's okay.
> And that sounds like a really cool idea for a tattoo... you know you'll never regret it!



Thanks hun  Yeah, she is responding well to chemo so far.. so fingers crossed! Nope. Never. At days she gets really disheartened and fed up of it all, so I think it would help her to carry on fighting 



WillSpark said:


> Also, Kitten, That's such an awesome way to express your love for your mom. Mine would probably rather I just send a card and visit than tattoo it to myself in that situation.



:happy: Thanks! Yeah I love my Mom so much, she is my world. No idea what i'd do without her. Just want to express my love for her through something perminent and meaningful  I have faith in her.

*lalatx*...
Those are beautiful tattoos! I love the colours!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

kinkykitten said:


> Yeah those are some nice tatts starscream!
> 
> I'm getting something on my arm soon.. before I get married in May, It's going to be dedicated to my fiance :wubu:
> 
> Also I'm getting my brothers name on my wrist - he has mine on his, It is so sweet...
> 
> This is not long after he had it done. It looks much better now. I'm getting mine in the same spot


That is a sweet idea.. My sister and I are going to get matching tattoos not sure of what yet or were they will be, but we are getting one.. Sorry to hear about your mom hon.



lalatx said:


> Got this about 2 hrs ago. Had the blue stars redone and added the rest. The Wording means "truth conquers" and it is on our family crest.


 Love them, they are so bright and pretty!



sumtingsweet said:


> Being new I figured I'd have to jump feet first into some thread, and I found this one!
> These are 2 of my 5 tattoos! A band around my left ankle and a friend and I have the same purple flower. Both on our left feet, but hers is reversed up flipped upside down.. a little different but the same


 These are cute too!


----------



## kinkykitten

johnnytattoos said:


> Oni mask just after color. Still ouchy and swollen.:blink:



Oh my... I didn't notice the tattoo to start with... My focus went to moobage  After I saw past that... Nice tattoo hun! A guy with tatts is yummy 




EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> That is a sweet idea.. My sister and I are going to get matching tattoos not sure of what yet or were they will be, but we are getting one.. Sorry to hear about your mom hon.



Thanks chick  x 
That's really sweet. Family member tattoos are good. At least you know you will never regret them.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

kinkykitten said:


> Thanks chick  x
> That's really sweet. Family member tattoos are good. At least you know you will never regret them.


Your welcome. This is true.


----------



## Esther

lalatx said:


> Got this about 2 hrs ago. Had the blue stars redone and added the rest. The Wording means "truth conquers" and it is on our family crest.



Those look wicked.


----------



## lalatx

Esther said:


> Those look wicked.



Can not wait for them to heal so I can actually tell the colors of the pink and lime green stars... right now it looks like Christmas exploded on my wrist.


----------



## CherryRVA

I have 12 tattoos. Here are about 7 of them...

My "tramp stamp"...LOL





Left outer thigh....cuz my guy's name is Raven :smitten:





Left Shoulder





Left front of thigh





Left wrist





Right shoulder





Right front of thigh





My guy has the hookup with 2 of the local tattoo artists, so I am hoping to get more very soon.


----------



## Esther

CherryRVA said:


> Left outer thigh....cuz my guy's name is Raven :smitten:




They're all cool, but I like this one especially!


----------



## Tanuki

Lovely art CherryRVA!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

CherryRVA said:


> I have 12 tattoos. Here are about 7 of them...
> 
> My "tramp stamp"...LOL
> 
> 
> Left outer thigh....cuz my guy's name is Raven :smitten:
> 
> 
> Left Shoulder
> 
> 
> Left front of thigh
> 
> 
> Left wrist
> 
> 
> Right shoulder
> 
> 
> Right front of thigh
> 
> 
> My guy has the hookup with 2 of the local tattoo artists, so I am hoping to get more very soon.


Nice tattoos!


----------



## Tanuki

I love Tattoos.... I just love the art, I poor over any tattoo artbooks I can get my little mitts on and seeing threads like this and the variation of styles is so exiting and tempts me to try and have other styles inked on myself but I have made my choice and i am sticking to traditional Japanese tattoo art and will be slowly getting a entire bodysuit .... It may take years and years but I have a wonderful artist and plenty of ideas and inspiration~

Part of the fun for me is the planning and hiding symbolism and meanings within the designs that only I will understand

...I may be getting a Baku on my arm next


----------



## chicken legs

i wear my personality like a tattoo...does that count


----------



## user 23567

I'll show just one of mine...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

chicken legs said:


> i wear my personality like a tattoo...does that count


 yes that counts..LOL..



grady said:


> I'll show just one of mine...


I like it...


----------



## kinkykitten

Nice ink grady, like the writing style


----------



## CherryRVA

Thanks for the compliments y'all!! :bow:


----------



## Melian

I give in.....here's one of eight. The urge to share tattoos is too great.






This pic was taken while I was drunk as hell, when a friend decided to shove his cellphone in my face 

The tat is 3 tribal gears - I thought that was pretty steampunk, hehehe.


----------



## Tanuki

Melian said:


> *snip*



Very cool!

I <3 Steampunk


----------



## Cleofatra_74




----------



## QueenB

Melian said:


> I give in.....here's one of eight. The urge to share tattoos is too great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was taken while I was drunk as hell, when a friend decided to shove his cellphone in my face
> 
> The tat is 3 tribal gears - I thought that was pretty steampunk, hehehe.




you are gorgeous! and dope tattoo.


----------



## kinkykitten

Cleofatra_74 said:


>



I adore that one... It's so cute and dainty


----------



## Tanuki

I'm currently pondering weather to start getting work on my arms yet or not, as I'm working on a body suit ... so many choices


----------



## lalatx

Added this on my right foot yesterday. 

View attachment IMG_2478.JPG


----------



## Tanuki

lalatx said:


> Added this on my right foot yesterday.



Oh I LOVE that!

beautiful colors!


----------



## Esther

lalatx said:


> Added this on my right foot yesterday.




How beautiful and well-done!!


----------



## HDANGEL15

lalatx said:


> Added this on my right foot yesterday.


*
dayum gf..how much did that hurt? I have heard the bones in the feet and hands are INSANELY PAINFUL....no?*


----------



## lalatx

T-Bear said:


> Oh I LOVE that!
> 
> beautiful colors!



Thanks 



Esther said:


> How beautiful and well-done!!



Thanks again


HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> dayum gf..how much did that hurt? I have heard the bones in the feet and hands are INSANELY PAINFUL....no?*



It hurt...winced once or twice... but it did not turn me off of getting more. Already have plans for a half sleeve. Most of the time the outline is the only part that hurts and once they start shading it doesn't at least for me, but I felt every single minute of it.


----------



## JenFromOC

Not very good pics...the one on my back is hot pink and says Barbie...the one on my side just looks sexy (if I do say so myself haha)...please don't try to translate. LOL


----------



## MasterShake

CherryBomb said:


>


Just browsing through this thread...can't help but ask, is that a Bob tat?


----------



## Rolf

This one is from when it was fresh. I plan on getting more, but they are spendy and I do professional work so they all have to be hidable. I'm considering having this one fleshed out some more. I'm also considering a Triforce on the other shoulder and something religious over my left breast.

When I was still in Grad School I was planning to get an elaborate table of Maxwell's Equation on my left arm. I figure it's not cheating if I have it done for life because I couldn't remember them all off the top of my head. 

View attachment 0923071544.jpg


----------



## KnottyOne

Ok, I promised a pic of this a while ago and totally dropped the ball, so here is a pic of my Alice tattoo


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

I like it Knotty!


----------



## Paquito

Man, after reading this thread, I definitely want to get a tat.

Now, choosing will be the hardest part.


----------



## KnottyOne

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I like it Knotty!



Thanks ^_^


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KnottyOne said:


> Thanks ^_^


Your Very Welcome Hon.


----------



## Melian

Just got number 9. I am starting to cross console systems....


----------



## chaoticfate13

what do yall think


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

They look awesome!


----------



## kinkykitten

I had this a few weeks back (Along with 6 new piercings  )... My brothers name on my right wrist. Nothing flamboyant, but it means alot to me  - He also has my name on his wrist. I'm adding Mom and Dad below it next month.






Also been designing a chest piece for myself... Watch this space! :bounce:


----------



## HDANGEL15

chaoticfate13 said:


> what do yall think



f*irst one...hard to see anything with STRETCH MARKS catching my eyes :eat2:

I LOVE THE COOP ART - DEVIL GIRL..rockin

and am intrigued by the bluebird and the web..

thanks for sharing*


----------



## WillSpark

Kitten, I can't wait to see that chest tattoo. Count me as eagerly waiting. *stares at kk's chest*


----------



## William

Hi Came across this thread in another Forum

http://cellar.org/showthread.php?t=20399

Someone in the thread said "I think its awesome. More skin more canvas right?"


William


----------



## OneWickedAngel

A closer shot(semi-crappy) of my ink from a pic I have posted in another thread:







From top down: Yin-Yang, Om, Cross, Peace, Magen David, Crescent & Moon, Anhk.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

lalatx said:


> Added this on my right foot yesterday.



*Nice! Love the colors!*



Rolf said:


> This one is from when it was fresh. I ...snip...


*Cool red! Like the contrast of the red and black on you.*



KnottyOne said:


> Ok, I promised a pic of this a while ago and totally dropped the ball, so here is a pic of my Alice tattoo


*You know I have always liked your ink, Knotty. Nicely done gradient shadings there.*



chaoticfate13 said:


> what do yall think


*I think they're all cool, but I'm partial to shadings and gradients (well done). The graveyard/jack-o-latern is my fave*.



kinkykitten said:


> I had this a few weeks back ...snip...
> Also been designing a chest piece for myself... Watch this space! :bounce:


*I like the font used; now standing next to WillSpark (im)patiently waiting for KK Chest work to appear.*


----------



## Melian

OneWickedAngel said:


> A closer shot(semi-crappy) of my ink from a pic I have posted in another thread:
> 
> From top down: Yin-Yang, Om, Cross, Peace, Magen David, Crescent & Moon, Anhk.



That's a hot tattoo. You did the same thing I did (not sure if you consciously did it, but you did it nonetheless): got a back-spanning design, but stopped before it ran into tramp stamp territory. I'm running out of spots to ink, but still avoid that area like the plague


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> That's a hot tattoo. You did the same thing I did (not sure if you consciously did it, but you did it nonetheless): got a back-spanning design, but stopped before it ran into tramp stamp territory. I'm running out of spots to ink, but still avoid that area like the plague



*Thank you Mel! Yes, it was a conscious decision at the time, and for the same reasons. However, I may be getting my tramp stamp eventually as I am considering continuing the design concept down with symbols for earth, air, fire and water.*


----------



## Melian

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Thank you Mel! Yes, it was a conscious decision at the time, and for the same reasons. However, I may be getting my tramp stamp eventually as I am considering continuing the design concept down with symbols for earth, air, fire and water.*



LOL. Well be careful...first it's the tramp stamp, next it's a job killer (hand, neck, face)!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Melian said:


> LOL. Well be careful...first it's the tramp stamp, next it's a job killer (hand, neck, face)!



*LOL! Uh NO! That will NOT happen. It took YEARS, and I do mean YEARS  to get up the courage to do the back, and it's covered most of the year! Trust me - IF the elements get done, that will be the end of my tattooing, because the spine is the only place I have ever wanted tattooed. *


----------



## StarWitness

Wow, there are some really gorgeous tattoos in this thread!

I have a star on my wrist (SO ORIGINAL!), and I'm planning to get a compass rose on the other wrist to balance it out.


----------



## Shosh

I just had my eyeliner tattooed on, top and bottom. Does that count?
I do not have any body tattoos.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Susannah said:


> I just had my eyeliner tattooed on, top and bottom. Does that count?
> I do not have any body tattoos.



*absolutely SISTER!! I want to do taht and my eyebrows one day when I can afford it....I have seen some bad work of this nature, so am rather timid...me timid of ink HAHAAHAHA*


----------



## Shosh

HDANGEL15 said:


> *absolutely SISTER!! I want to do taht and my eyebrows one day when I can afford it....I have seen some bad work of this nature, so am rather timid...me timid of ink HAHAAHAHA*



Mine looks beautiful. The lady did an amazing job, and she has been doing cosmetic tattooing for more than 20 years. That is the key, experience of the technician doing it.
I am very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## thatgirl08

Oh my god Susannah, I'm so jealous! I'd love to have that done but I'm scared of like, getting my eye poked out or something. Do you have any pics?


----------



## Tooz

Got it last Friday.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Tooz said:


> Got it last Friday.



*how sweet..take another pic pls when it is all healed up....any significance..is that on your back?*


----------



## HDANGEL15

thatgirl08 said:


> Oh my god Susannah, I'm so jealous! I'd love to have that done but I'm scared of like, getting my eye poked out or something. Do you have any pics?



*ya pics plsthxk bye*


----------



## thatgirl08

Tooz said:


> Got it last Friday.



Sooo pretty!


----------



## Tooz

HDANGEL15 said:


> *how sweet..take another pic pls when it is all healed up....any significance..is that on your back?*



Haha, yeah, it's on my back. It's a tramp stamp.  I just love Black-Capped Chickadees. Furthermore, they are the state bird of Massachusetts (where I still have spent most of my life) and Maine (the state I currently reside in).

My shirt always rides up right where the tramp stamp is, so I wanted to get something cute that will peek out.


----------



## Carrie

Tooz said:


> Got it last Friday.


That is so beautiful, Tooz, and I love the meaning behind it for you. Nice choice!


----------



## HDANGEL15

Tooz said:


> Haha, yeah, it's on my back. It's a tramp stamp.  I just love Black-Capped Chickadees. Furthermore, they are the state bird of Massachusetts (where I still have spent most of my life) and Maine (the state I currently reside in).
> 
> My shirt always rides up right where the tramp stamp is, so I wanted to get something cute that will peek out.


*
thanks..i think that's perfect and exactly what a tramp stamp should be..mine is pretty complex....it started out as a simple angel INITIALLY..and has grown with the twin maneki nekos..and I *ASSume* makes folks wonder what the hell I REALLY HAVE UNDER THAT SHIRT...especially at the gym...I INTIMIDATE so much all 5' even ..of me *


----------



## Surlysomething

Tooz said:


> Got it last Friday.




Gorgeous. One of the nicest tats i've seen in a long time.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

Tooz said:


> Haha, yeah, it's on my back. It's a tramp stamp.  I just love Black-Capped Chickadees. Furthermore, they are the state bird of Massachusetts (where I still have spent most of my life) and Maine (the state I currently reside in).
> 
> My shirt always rides up right where the tramp stamp is, so I wanted to get something cute that will peek out.



That is lovely Tooz. That it means something to you makes it all the more special.


----------



## Shosh

Tooz said:


> Got it last Friday.



Very stylish Tooz. I love it.


----------



## Tooz

thatgirl08 said:


> Sooo pretty!





Carrie said:


> That is so beautiful, Tooz, and I love the meaning behind it for you. Nice choice!





HDANGEL15 said:


> *
> thanks..i think that's perfect and exactly what a tramp stamp should be..mine is pretty complex....it started out as a simple angel INITIALLY..and has grown with the twin maneki nekos..and I *ASSume* makes folks wonder what the hell I REALLY HAVE UNDER THAT SHIRT...especially at the gym...I INTIMIDATE so much all 5' even ..of me *




Maneki Neko are freaking sweet. 


Surlysomething said:


> Gorgeous. One of the nicest tats i've seen in a long time.



Whoa. Thank you.



OneWickedAngel said:


> That is lovely Tooz. That it means something to you makes it all the more special.





Susannah said:


> Very stylish Tooz. I love it.



Thank you, everyone! I am really pleased with it, and I love the detail on it.


----------



## msbard90

i want to get a tat but i dont know what and where?? i'm thinking my lower back but i dont know if thats a good place.. i need a good artist and mucho help in this endeavor


----------



## Tooz

msbard90 said:


> i want to get a tat but i dont know what and where??


I am a firm believer of getting something you KNOW you want and have wanted. It'll be there forever.


----------



## thatgirl08

I say, think of an idea.. then wait a few months.. 6 months.. hell, wait a year. If you still want it after that, get it. Don't rush out and get something you're going to regret.


----------



## OneWickedAngel

thatgirl08 said:


> I say, think of an idea.. then wait a few months.. 6 months.. hell, wait a year. If you still want it after that, get it. Don't rush out and get something you're going to regret.



*Exactly! I hemmed and hawwed over my design for almost a year before I finally got it done. It absolutely must be something you love and/or believe in deeply. If it's going to be something that is permanent part of your body, it should already be something that is a permanent part of your soul.
*


----------



## thatgirl08

Yeah I've been thinking about my idea for about 8 months now, and I think I'm finally ready to do it!


----------



## msbard90

i definitely agree... i've been thinking of some things, making some rough sketches... it'll probably be another 2 years before i actually do it.. i want it custom, not cheesy, but whimsical... idk lol its a big decision, but i know i definitely want one


----------



## Melian

Tooz said:


> Got it last Friday. :D[/QUOTE]
> 
> I am going to have to jump on the bandwagon and say THAT IS AMAZING!
> 
> My parents' backyard is full of overly-friendly chickadees who will land on you, eat out of your hand, etc. Love those little guys :happy:


----------



## Tooz

Melian said:


> I am going to have to jump on the bandwagon and say THAT IS AMAZING!
> 
> My parents' backyard is full of overly-friendly chickadees who will land on you, eat out of your hand, etc. Love those little guys :happy:



I love chickadees who will land on you. I LOVE THEM.


AHHHH.


CUTENESS OVERLOAD.


----------



## Tanuki

Started my Sleeve! My second Koi tattoo and Peony... 

Before...






After!





















hehehe! currently all creamed up and warped in cling film!






Yup, I love it~... Watch this space as my Japanese body suit progresses!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

T-Bear said:


> Started my Sleeve! My second Koi tattoo and Peony...
> 
> Before...
> After!
> hehehe! currently all creamed up and warped in cling film!
> Yup, I love it~... Watch this space as my Japanese body suit progresses!



NICE!!!! :bow:


----------



## Esther

It's beautiful, T-Bear! Peonies are, coincidentally, my favourite flowers


----------



## Tanuki

OneWickedAngel said:


> NICE!!!! :bow:






Esther said:


> It's beautiful, T-Bear! Peonies are, coincidentally, my favourite flowers



Thanks!

Hehehe! 

Its Healing up nice!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*((T BEAR))) looking GOOD..take GOOD CARE Of it...lube it daily, keep it clean!! and ALWAYS USE SUNSCREEN to keep it LOOKING AWESOME*


----------



## pjbbwlvr

Got this one last year!


----------



## OneWickedAngel

pjbbwlvr said:


> Got this one last year!


*Aaah! A classic tribal - I like it!*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

T-Bear said:


> Started my Sleeve! My second Koi tattoo and Peony...
> 
> Before...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe! currently all creamed up and warped in cling film!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, I love it~... Watch this space as my Japanese body suit progresses!


I love it hon! Looks Fantastic! 



pjbbwlvr said:


> Got this one last year!


 
Nice


----------



## Tanuki

HDANGEL15 said:


> *((T BEAR))) looking GOOD..take GOOD CARE Of it...lube it daily, keep it clean!! and ALWAYS USE SUNSCREEN to keep it LOOKING AWESOME*



Thanks for the advice! ^.^ I do take real good care of my tattoos! I follow my artists instructions to the letter hehe



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I love it hon! Looks Fantastic!



Thank you!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

T-Bear said:


> Thanks for the advice! ^.^ I do take real good care of my tattoos! I follow my artists instructions to the letter hehe
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


 
Your Welcome Sweetheart! Are you going to get it colored in?


----------



## Tanuki

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Your Welcome Sweetheart! Are you going to get it colored in?



Yup!

Koi is going to be orange (One on my leg will be black and yellow), the Peony will be pink ... BUT not just yet hehe, I need to finish more outline first ^__^


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

T-Bear said:


> Yup!
> 
> Koi is going to be orange (One on my leg will be black and yellow), the Peony will be pink ... BUT not just yet hehe, I need to finish more outline first ^__^


Sounds like when they are all doen they will look really good! Can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## Esther

I got this on my ribs today! It did not feel nice at all.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Esther said:


> I got this on my ribs today! It did not feel nice at all.



*OUCHIE OUCHIE...i bet it felt not good...but it's really cute....i love da bunny hopping....*


----------



## Tanuki

Esther said:


> I got this on my ribs today! It did not feel nice at all.



Wow! hehehe very cute

I can imagine the pain >.< guah!... I'm not looking forward to that when I get my ribs done~


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Esther said:


> I got this on my ribs today! It did not feel nice at all.


Cute! Looks really good too!


----------



## Esther

T-Bear said:


> Wow! hehehe very cute
> 
> I can imagine the pain >.< guah!... I'm not looking forward to that when I get my ribs done~



To be honest I was surprised how little it hurt in the beginning because I had heard it was the worst thing in the world. If you are getting something quite large and you do the outline first, then come back for the colour another day it probably won't bother you too much. It was only bad for me because I went for the entire thing in one sitting... I was good for a couple hours but the last half hour was torture because he was working on skin that was becoming increasingly raw. So definitely don't be too worried... unless you go for the whole thing at once!


----------



## Esther

HDANGEL15 said:


> *OUCHIE OUCHIE...i bet it felt not good...but it's really cute....i love da bunny hopping....*





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Cute! Looks really good too!



Thanks! I am incredibly pleased with it! My favourite tattoo so far.


----------



## William

Hi Esther

Beautiful Tattoo!!

But I am repping for the pain factor, you are a trooper!!

William





Esther said:


> I got this on my ribs today! It did not feel nice at all.


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> To be honest I was surprised how little it hurt in the beginning because I had heard it was the worst thing in the world. If you are getting something quite large and you do the outline first, then come back for the colour another day it probably won't bother you too much. It was only bad for me because I went for the entire thing in one sitting... I was good for a couple hours but the last half hour was torture because he was working on skin that was becoming increasingly raw. So definitely don't be too worried... unless you go for the whole thing at once!



Dude......I can't rep you right now, but it will come later. 

The ribs are incredibly brutal IF you are a combination of muscular and very thin. The ones who complain the most about ribs are those small, practically-emaciated guys who work out like fiends. I'm sort of this way, buildwise, and 99% of my tattoos felt like nothing, but when I had my ribs done on my back....dear god. It was like a white hot scalpal was slicing my skin.

Anyway, the tat looks sweet. Any reason for the rabbit?


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> Dude......I can't rep you right now, but it will come later.
> 
> The ribs are incredibly brutal IF you are a combination of muscular and very thin. The ones who complain the most about ribs are those small, practically-emaciated guys who work out like fiends. I'm sort of this way, buildwise, and 99% of my tattoos felt like nothing, but when I had my ribs done on my back....dear god. It was like a white hot scalpal was slicing my skin.
> 
> Anyway, the tat looks sweet. Any reason for the rabbit?



Oh man! I'm very out of shape but quite thin at the same time, if that makes any sense... I'm incredibly weak, so my body has very little muscle, just like a thin layer of mush on top of bones, so I had at least a little bit of cushioning. I can't imagine getting this tat if I was any leaner, that must have been horrendous for you. White hot scalpel is a good description for the pain toward the end actually, haha...

No reason for the rabbit really. He's a Beatrix Potter character that I just always liked. All my tattoos are pretty much meaningless! 


And thanks for the rep William! I like this one especially because I feel I earned it


----------



## Tanuki

Esther said:


> No reason for the rabbit really. He's a Beatrix Potter character that I just always liked. All my tattoos are pretty much meaningless!



I really should have known that I have all her books and was brought up reading them hehe!


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

Hey, I love tattoos and my family has been in business fo over 56 yrs.
Im also into pain a little so Ive had piercings but now only have a
nose stud.

Ive lost count but I have just a scooch under 20 tatts, my uncle draws 
them up for me and we critic them b4 applying them to me.
My uncles name is TA2BILL he is so cool

I think Art is Sooo Awsome and tattoos ARE addictive.


Thanx 4 Looking
:kiss2:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Sure would love to see them..I think something went wrong tho..THere not there.


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

Here are some of my tattoos and I hope you enjoy...


Thanx 4 Looking
:kiss2: 

View attachment Picture0062.jpg


View attachment Picture0063.jpg


View attachment Picture0064.jpg


View attachment Picture0065.jpg


View attachment Picture0067.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten

Mine so far... Working on the inking for now  I'm a canvas in progress lol Got more planned for the near future.

You may have seen some of these already but thought i'd do a collective post

My little heart on my index finger






My Stars






My family <3 - Edd is my brother






A more healed from a distance pic


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

bbwjessiestroxxx said:


> Here are some of my tattoos and I hope you enjoy...
> 
> 
> Thanx 4 Looking
> :kiss2:


Love your tattoos



kinkykitten said:


> Mine so far... Working on the inking for now  I'm a canvas in progress lol Got more planned for the near future.
> 
> You may have seen some of these already but thought i'd do a collective post
> 
> My little heart on my index finger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Stars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My family <3 - Edd is my brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A more healed from a distance pic


Very Nice.


----------



## bbwjessiestroxxx

:kiss2: Im geting another tattoo that is going to take up y whole right leg
from hip bone to knee bone. Its gona be awsome and I will be sowing it off and enteing it into the Tattoo expo they have here in Jacksonville FL. 
Its gonna be a sitinghappy buddha with oriental flowers all around it and a orangy/white/black koi fish in his hands. with tail pointing down and face pointing up. Its said in oriental culture that if your koi fish head is pointing downward it will always bring bad luck. When it comes to anything koi fish 
especially tattoos wise the head should be pointing up always. :kiss2:



Thanx 4 Looking :eat2:


----------



## HDANGEL15

bbwjessiestroxxx said:


> :kiss2: Im geting another tattoo that is going to take up y whole right leg
> from hip bone to knee bone. Its gona be awsome and I will be sowing it off and enteing it into the Tattoo expo they have here in Jacksonville FL.
> Its gonna be a sitinghappy buddha with oriental flowers all around it and a orangy/white/black koi fish in his hands. with tail pointing down and face pointing up. Its said in oriental culture that if your koi fish head is pointing downward it will always bring bad luck. When it comes to anything koi fish
> especially tattoos wise the head should be pointing up always. :kiss2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx 4 Looking :eat2:



*sounds interesting, and like it will take a lot of sittings, but good work of that nature does....and YUP that is why mine is swimming UPSTREAM....which also is to symbolize strength...I dig KOI  
*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

bbwjessiestroxxx said:


> :kiss2: Im geting another tattoo that is going to take up y whole right leg
> from hip bone to knee bone. Its gona be awsome and I will be sowing it off and enteing it into the Tattoo expo they have here in Jacksonville FL.
> Its gonna be a sitinghappy buddha with oriental flowers all around it and a orangy/white/black koi fish in his hands. with tail pointing down and face pointing up. Its said in oriental culture that if your koi fish head is pointing downward it will always bring bad luck. When it comes to anything koi fish
> especially tattoos wise the head should be pointing up always. :kiss2:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanx 4 Looking :eat2:


Can't wait to see it when it is all done.


----------



## Melian

Epic tattoo pics coming soon.....3.5h more work left to have done on it this Wednesday.

*what a tease, huh?*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Can't wait! I love seeing everyones tattoos!


----------



## KnottyOne

Melian said:


> Epic tattoo pics coming soon.....3.5h more work left to have done on it this Wednesday.
> 
> *what a tease, huh?*



I have 4 hours of work to start my next one on Wednesday actually, why, that night is gonna be awesome for pics in this thread


----------



## Melian

KnottyOne said:


> I have 4 hours of work to start my next one on Wednesday actually, why, that night is gonna be awesome for pics in this thread



Fuck yeah, it's gonna be awesome  What are you having done?

This time, I'm getting two mirrored chocobos - one normal, one armoured. The first one is done and looks perfect, but what will make this an epic post for me is the fact that I've never posted a pic of MOST of my ink, and a lot of it will be visible this time


----------



## Tanuki

Melian said:


> Fuck yeah, it's gonna be awesome  What are you having done?
> 
> This time, I'm getting two mirrored chocobos - one normal, one armoured. The first one is done and looks perfect, but what will make this an epic post for me is the fact that I've never posted a pic of MOST of my ink, and a lot of it will be visible this time



Holy crap... stuff like this makes me want video game tattoos so much >.<!

But I have sworn to have only Japanese style traditional ones.... 

Damnit you make me jealous! 

Cant wait to see ^.^!


----------



## Cors

Melian said:


> Fuck yeah, it's gonna be awesome  What are you having done?
> 
> This time, I'm getting two mirrored chocobos - one normal, one armoured. The first one is done and looks perfect, but what will make this an epic post for me is the fact that I've never posted a pic of MOST of my ink, and a lot of it will be visible this time



Oooh that sounds wonderful! Love the rest of your ink and I can't wait to see your new one!


----------



## KnottyOne

Melian said:


> Fuck yeah, it's gonna be awesome  What are you having done?
> 
> This time, I'm getting two mirrored chocobos - one normal, one armoured. The first one is done and looks perfect, but what will make this an epic post for me is the fact that I've never posted a pic of MOST of my ink, and a lot of it will be visible this time



Chocobos!?!?!?! Amazingness right there. I'm getting a 50's style robot robot tearing through a city on my arm and am trying to finish up my half sleeve. More or less its going to be one of those crazy scenes.


----------



## Melian

Ok, it's mostly healed now. I tried to take a few different angles, but it never really worked out that well.....Also, no, my tattoos are not centred improperly - I have a scoliotic spine.

Anyway, the new ones are the chocobos on my shoulderblades/ribs. The old ones are: some Tengwar Elvish script (don't ask me to talk about it...lol....long story), a signet of Luthien, Mog (FFVI), Starman Deluxe (Earthbound), and Magus (Chrono Trigger). Not pictured: Sonic (right arm), gears (left arm), Kirby (right hip), Lavos shell (left hip).

Enjoy. These will be up for 2-3 days.


----------



## Cors

Melian said:


> Ok, it's mostly healed now. I tried to take a few different angles, but it never really worked out that well.....Also, no, my tattoos are not centred improperly - I have a scoliotic spine.
> 
> Anyway, the new ones are the chocobos on my shoulderblades/ribs. The old ones are: some Tengwar Elvish script (don't ask me to talk about it...lol....long story), a signet of Luthien, Mog (FFVI), Starman Deluxe (Earthbound), and Magus (Chrono Trigger). Not pictured: Sonic (right arm), gears (left arm), Kirby (right hip), Lavos shell (left hip).
> 
> Enjoy. These will be up for 2-3 days.



So fucking awesome! :wubu::wubu::wubu:

I want to marry your tattoos.


----------



## StarWitness

Melian said:


> Enjoy. These will be up for 2-3 days.



*squee*

MOOGLE!


----------



## user 23567

Melian said:


> Ok, it's mostly healed now. I tried to take a few different angles, but it never really worked out that well.....Also, no, my tattoos are not centred improperly - I have a scoliotic spine.
> 
> Anyway, the new ones are the chocobos on my shoulderblades/ribs. The old ones are: some Tengwar Elvish script (don't ask me to talk about it...lol....long story), a signet of Luthien, Mog (FFVI), Starman Deluxe (Earthbound), and Magus (Chrono Trigger). Not pictured: Sonic (right arm), gears (left arm), Kirby (right hip), Lavos shell (left hip).
> 
> Enjoy. These will be up for 2-3 days.



:wubu: Dayum! You know I have a tattoo fetish and you are not helping. I agree with Cors: "I want to marry your tattoos."


----------



## Tanuki

Melian said:


> *snip*




Wow.... WOW!

You know I love your older tattoos hehehe and the new Chocobos are amazing!

hehe you make me want Final Fantasy tattoos so bad >.<!

*stares some more at the chocobo....*... *_*


----------



## Esther

Melian, those look so nice!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Melian said:


> Ok, it's mostly healed now. I tried to take a few different angles, but it never really worked out that well.....Also, no, my tattoos are not centred improperly - I have a scoliotic spine.
> 
> Anyway, the new ones are the chocobos on my shoulderblades/ribs. The old ones are: some Tengwar Elvish script (don't ask me to talk about it...lol....long story), a signet of Luthien, Mog (FFVI), Starman Deluxe (Earthbound), and Magus (Chrono Trigger). Not pictured: Sonic (right arm), gears (left arm), Kirby (right hip), Lavos shell (left hip).
> 
> Enjoy. These will be up for 2-3 days.


They all look so nice! The chocobos came out good too!


----------



## Melian

Thanks guys!



Cors said:


> I want to marry your tattoos.





grady said:


> I agree with Cors: "I want to marry your tattoos."



We'll have to start a reality show....



StarWitness said:


> *squee*
> MOOGLE!



KUPO!!! (And happy birthday to you, too! Hope you are celebrating all weekend!)



T-Bear said:


> hehe you make me want Final Fantasy tattoos so bad >.<!



We are slaves to our themes. At this point, I feel that if I got a non-fantasy/gaming tattoo, I am disrespecting the tattoo gods or something. LOL. Good thing I have many more game-based designs in mind for the future!



Esther said:


> Melian, those look so nice!



And only involved minor rib pain....but that was enough.



EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> They all look so nice! The chocobos came out good too!



WARK!! :bow:


----------



## rollhandler

HDANGEL15 said:


> *but what the heck..i love to show it off ; >*



What is the significance of the Cat that is used both in your avatar as well as the two at the bottom of your tattoo? They strike me as having a history or mythology associated with them that would be interesting to learn.
Rollhandler


----------



## MzDeeZyre

These are my latest additions:

Lil' Miss Sweet Tooth is on my upper back, and is kind of a work in progress. My ode to my nick name, and my addiction!! 

The Koi is on my upper right arm. 

View attachment Koi.jpg


View attachment SweetTooth.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

MzDeeZyre said:


> These are my latest additions:
> 
> Lil' Miss Sweet Tooth is on my upper back, and is kind of a work in progress. My ode to my nick name, and my addiction!!
> 
> The Koi is on my upper right arm.


Love them both! They are so bright and colorful which is what I like!


----------



## Teleute

EEEeeeeee those are so awesome! :smitten: They came out beautifully; I particularly love the normal chocobo. :wubu:

Also, momentary pervation on side-boob.

Also also, I love your hair!

Also also also, I just realized we have the same camera


----------



## velia

MzDeeZyre said:


> These are my latest additions:
> 
> Lil' Miss Sweet Tooth is on my upper back, and is kind of a work in progress. My ode to my nick name, and my addiction!!
> 
> The Koi is on my upper right arm.



Sweet Koi! I'm getting inked tomorrow at 2pm... First tat ever-- can't wait!

I just have to say this is one of my favorite threads on Dims. So many awesome pieces!


----------



## velia

Melian said:


> Ok, it's mostly healed now. I tried to take a few different angles, but it never really worked out that well.....Also, no, my tattoos are not centred improperly - I have a scoliotic spine.
> 
> Anyway, the new ones are the chocobos on my shoulderblades/ribs. The old ones are: some Tengwar Elvish script (don't ask me to talk about it...lol....long story), a signet of Luthien, Mog (FFVI), Starman Deluxe (Earthbound), and Magus (Chrono Trigger). Not pictured: Sonic (right arm), gears (left arm), Kirby (right hip), Lavos shell (left hip).
> 
> Enjoy. These will be up for 2-3 days.



I should have included this with my last comment, but somehow I missed these. Wow. Just wow. Such impressive work!


----------



## HDANGEL15

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Love them both! They are so bright and colorful which is what I like!


*
whacky, crazy... love it *


----------



## HDANGEL15

rollhandler said:


> What is the significance of the Cat that is used both in your avatar as well as the two at the bottom of your tattoo? They strike me as having a history or mythology associated with them that would be interesting to learn.
> Rollhandler



*as posted in IC thread: well that's because I have a MANEKI NEKO as my avatar and also have 2 of them on my lower back...for good luck...and cause *I THINK* they are cute; but they are generally seen in many asian style restaurants and are known as the *WELCOMING CAT* also....$ cat / happy cat...among other things*

see the link for further def: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maneki_Neko


----------



## tankgirl

My ink. More planned soon. Most of it I'll be doing myself, just got to get some coloured ink.
The axe is my warning label. Left upper arm.
The skull was gouged in by a dumbshit that is causing me to have to wait till at least next year to get the ink redone... he made too much scar tissue. You can see the shiny bits. Right shoulder, back.
Am planning:
whole armband of weapons sooner or later. Axe, sword, mace, morningstar, warhammer. With chain-link made from chain.
Yin-yang on back of left calf.
Assorted kanji around yin-yang, with vine-y bits and lil flowers, from near knee to ankle.
Gonna put a Peppermint Patty on somewhere. Not sure yet. On account of meatheads callin me Sir all the damn time.
Same with the old navy-style anchor. You know. The good-looking version of what Popeye has. Probably on a forearm.
And a few more ideas.
But later.

BTW, I personally drew the art that was transferred to my skin.
I also have a tat gun.
If you're around Spokane/CdA and want cheap ink, holler.
Pay my gas I might travel. 

View attachment axe01.jpg


View attachment skull01.jpg


----------



## velia

Tattooed yesterday. The first is my finished tattoo, and the second is my tattoo next to my dad's. 

View attachment tattoo1.jpg


View attachment tattoo2.jpg


----------



## MzDeeZyre

Your new tat is beautiful Velia!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Esther

MzDeeZyre said:


> These are my latest additions:
> 
> Lil' Miss Sweet Tooth is on my upper back, and is kind of a work in progress. My ode to my nick name, and my addiction!!
> 
> The Koi is on my upper right arm.



Wow! Those are really beautiful and well done.


----------



## Tooz

Melian said:


> Ok, it's mostly healed now. I tried to take a few different angles, but it never really worked out that well.....Also, no, my tattoos are not centred improperly - I have a scoliotic spine.
> 
> Anyway, the new ones are the chocobos on my shoulderblades/ribs. The old ones are: some Tengwar Elvish script (don't ask me to talk about it...lol....long story), a signet of Luthien, Mog (FFVI), Starman Deluxe (Earthbound), and Magus (Chrono Trigger). Not pictured: Sonic (right arm), gears (left arm), Kirby (right hip), Lavos shell (left hip).
> 
> Enjoy. These will be up for 2-3 days.



Freaking awesomeeeeeeeee.


----------



## rollhandler

Im not an FFa or a BHM but I am fairly proud of my tats. 

View attachment fat angel tat.jpg


View attachment Demoness dims.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

velia said:


> Tattooed yesterday. The first is my finished tattoo, and the second is my tattoo next to my dad's.



*VELIA nice work...the proof is in the pudding...USE HEAVY DUTY SUNBLOCK....ALWAYS....you spent some $$$ + you love the art...so take care of it...it will last a long time..my back is idk how old..but I NEVER expose it to the sun...or very rarely and ALWAYS use SUNBLOCK applied regularly...

ok..getting off my soapbox..*


----------



## HDANGEL15

rollhandler said:


> Im not an FFa or a BHM but I am fairly proud of my tats.



*rollhandler....I LOVES ME SOME DEVIL GIRLS..especially ALA COOP....but none the less.....really awesome stuff there..thanks for sharing*


----------



## velia

MzDeeZyre said:


> Your new tat is beautiful Velia!! Thanks for sharing!



Thanks very much!



rollhandler said:


> Im not an FFa or a BHM but I am fairly proud of my tats.



Those are pretty stinkin' awesome.  Thanks for sharing!



HDANGEL15 said:


> *VELIA nice work...the proof is in the pudding...USE HEAVY DUTY SUNBLOCK....ALWAYS....you spent some $$$ + you love the art...so take care of it...it will last a long time..my back is idk how old..but I NEVER expose it to the sun...or very rarely and ALWAYS use SUNBLOCK applied regularly...
> 
> ok..getting off my soapbox..*



Thank you! I definitely will. I burn so easily anyway, I am in a good habit of sunblock and covering up.  Can't believe I'm already planning my next one!


----------



## Melian

Teleute said:


> Also, momentary pervation on side-boob.



It's hard to take pics of your own back....the side-boob pic was one of the more appropriate ones I managed to take. Haha 



velia said:


> I should have included this with my last comment, but somehow I missed these. Wow. Just wow. Such impressive work!





Tooz said:


> Freaking awesomeeeeeeeee.







rollhandler said:


> Im not an FFa or a BHM but I am fairly proud of my tats.



Dude, those are awesome.


----------



## Malarkey

velia said:


> Tattooed yesterday. The first is my finished tattoo, and the second is my tattoo next to my dad's.



Beautiful ink,woman!!! That's a hell of a first tattoo! I love the colours


----------



## velia

Malarkey said:


> Beautiful ink,woman!!! That's a hell of a first tattoo! I love the colours



Thank you very much! :wubu:


----------



## Tina

velia said:


> Tattooed yesterday. The first is my finished tattoo, and the second is my tattoo next to my dad's.



Here I went and asked you about the tatt on your avatar in my jewelry thread and saw this thread from the board index page, so had to come take a look. Gorgeous work, Velia. I really love the lotus in it, too. Such a lovely, symbolic flower. Beautiful!


----------



## velia

Tina said:


> Here I went and asked you about the tatt on your avatar in my jewelry thread and saw this thread from the board index page, so had to come take a look. Gorgeous work, Velia. I really love the lotus in it, too. Such a lovely, symbolic flower. Beautiful!



Thank you very much! I keep wanting to take a picture of it now that it isn't swollen, but It's kinda hard to take a picture of your own back.


----------



## Love.Metal

This is my newest tattoo. 
I already had the Om symbol from about three years ago, and had the lotus blossom added to it.

It was a b-day present from my boyfriend ;]
Happy 22nd to me 

View attachment lotus tattoo.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

Love.Metal said:


> This is my newest tattoo.
> I already had the Om symbol from about three years ago, and had the lotus blossom added to it.
> 
> It was a b-day present from my boyfriend ;]
> Happy 22nd to me


That is a pretty!


----------



## Love.Metal

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> That is a pretty!




Thank you! ;]

<3


----------



## WillSpark

L.M, thnot only is the symbol awesome, but the lotus addition is beautiful.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Love.Metal said:


> This is my newest tattoo.
> I already had the Om symbol from about three years ago, and had the lotus blossom added to it.
> 
> It was a b-day present from my boyfriend ;]
> Happy 22nd to me


happy bday-thats one fine lotus flower 

Very pretty + feminine


----------



## velia

Love.Metal said:


> This is my newest tattoo.
> I already had the Om symbol from about three years ago, and had the lotus blossom added to it.
> 
> It was a b-day present from my boyfriend ;]
> Happy 22nd to me



Oh my gosh!!! So pretty. Thanks for sharing this with us!


----------



## KnottyOne

Ok, so I know I'm posting these a lot later than I thought I would but you know me, always busy. So here is the half sleeve 2 sessions in, so it's a lot of shading and some color. I still have at least 2 more session left for the rest of the line work and such, but as of right now it's just looking sick


----------



## HDANGEL15

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, so I know I'm posting these a lot later than I thought I would but you know me, always busy. So here is the half sleeve 2 sessions in, so it's a lot of shading and some color. I still have at least 2 more session left for the rest of the line work and such, but as of right now it's just looking sick


*
KNOTTY looking awesome..that's a lot of work.....take good care of that!!! and yourself!!!!*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, so I know I'm posting these a lot later than I thought I would but you know me, always busy. So here is the half sleeve 2 sessions in, so it's a lot of shading and some color. I still have at least 2 more session left for the rest of the line work and such, but as of right now it's just looking sick


Wow it's looking fantastic babe! Can't wait to see it when it is completely done.


----------



## Gingembre

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, so I know I'm posting these a lot later than I thought I would but you know me, always busy. So here is the half sleeve 2 sessions in, so it's a lot of shading and some color. I still have at least 2 more session left for the rest of the line work and such, but as of right now it's just looking sick



OH.MY.GAWD. That is LUSH. So bloody hot. Can't wait to see it in the flesh ^_-


----------



## velia

KnottyOne said:


> Ok, so I know I'm posting these a lot later than I thought I would but you know me, always busy. So here is the half sleeve 2 sessions in, so it's a lot of shading and some color. I still have at least 2 more session left for the rest of the line work and such, but as of right now it's just looking sick



Two more sessions? Damn, it kicks ass now!


----------



## CherryRVA

KnottyOne, your ink is looking fan-friggin-tastic....heh, wish I could get more ink right now.

Most recent one I got in July....tribal corazon on my right wrist...







This was right after it was done on July 10th, but I need to get some color re-shot in it, thank goodness touch-ups are free. Will probably take care of that soon.


----------



## KnottyOne

Session 3 down, hopefully only 2 more to go


----------



## Linda

Baby Robot said:


> I got a bunch, and a bunch more planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me smoking chicken at my friend's art show. Not a bad pic for my right sleeve outline, which is the Fourteen Holy Helpers, the saints people would pray to in medieval times for protection against the Black Plague
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the best pic of tattoos, but one of my favorites anyway. Chest is a scroll that reads "Dum Spiro, Spero" (While I Breathe, I Hope) Inner right arm is a hand grenade with the word "Potential"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the chest right after it was done. It was my first tattoo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better picture of my inner left arm, which is the martyrdom of St. Sebastian by Andrea Mantegna.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know why it looks so yellow, but this is my upper left outer arm. It's a pelican vulning itself and feeding the chicks blood, which "God is Love" under it in Latin.






Wow!! Is it hot in here??


----------



## Linda

Here is mine...I have another one on my back..a green leaf with a ladbug causing trouble. I didnt think I wanted anymore but after this thread I now have the bug. 

View attachment frog.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KnottyOne said:


> Session 3 down, hopefully only 2 more to go


I love the bright colors! It is just a really good tattoo!


----------



## Kazak

:doh:  Ahhhh it wont upload the pic!


----------



## Melian

KnottyOne said:


> Session 3 down, hopefully only 2 more to go



Looks amazing! The tank is my favourite part


----------



## Gingembre

KnottyOne said:


> Session 3 down, hopefully only 2 more to go...



Seeing as you are crappy at sending me pics (^_-), I have resorted to internet stalkage.....ZOMG! The colours are SICK! That is an a.m.a.z.i.n.g. tattoo...just a shame I won't see it for real for a while *tear* Really good job tho', i luffs it.


----------



## KnottyOne

Another week, another session down. Not gonna lie, I feel weird, like no one has posted here accept me in a while, I'm not liking it, come on people, need to get working on that ink!


----------



## HDANGEL15

*Knotty you are working on a sleeve, you are a work of art growing....i love that you share it as it progresses...love the color, PLEASE PLEASE spend the time daily PROTECTING THAT work of art on your body with proper SPF stuff....seriously respectfully AWESOME COLOR ....love it 


FYI..when I did my back it was in 2 hour increments after the inital 6 hour session of outline...and I documented every piece of it and still have it somewheres, but I think it's cool you keep it doc'd here...*


----------



## Gingembre

KnottyOne said:


> Another week, another session down. Not gonna lie, I feel weird, like no one has posted here accept me in a while, I'm not liking it, come on people, need to get working on that ink!...



WOAH. Your arm wins. Lolz.


----------



## Melian

KnottyOne said:


> Another week, another session down. Not gonna lie, I feel weird, like no one has posted here accept me in a while, I'm not liking it, come on people, need to get working on that ink!



You're the star of the thread, so just enjoy it


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KnottyOne said:


> Another week, another session down. Not gonna lie, I feel weird, like no one has posted here accept me in a while, I'm not liking it, come on people, need to get working on that ink!


WHOA!! Looks so good! Love the spaceship..lol..Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## kinkykitten

An update on my inksss
















Next one i get I'm getting it done with Dan... we want something to comemorate our wedding... which is in 6 days


----------



## DannyDapper

I have Hermes wings on my ankles. He is the protector of the travelers and traveling is my #1 passion. I also have a diamond that my best friend and I got cause you know the old saying diamonds are forever. 

View attachment wings samall.jpg


View attachment diamond small.jpg


----------



## Flutterby68

The first one is the one I have, the second is the one I want (on the other shoulder). 

View attachment healed tattoo.jpg


View attachment My new tattoo.jpg


----------



## Teleute

DannyDapper said:


> I have Hermes wings on my ankles. He is the protector of the travelers and traveling is my #1 passion. I also have a diamond that my best friend and I got cause you know the old saying diamonds are forever.



I LOVE the Hermes wings! Also, your hair. Your hair is amazing. :wubu:



Flutterby68 said:


> The first one is the one I have, the second is the one I want (on the other shoulder).



Gorgeous! Love the bright colors!


----------



## midnightrogue

you like??? 

View attachment tat.jpg


----------



## Tanuki

I really cant wait to get more of mine done >.<

Sadly no more tattoos for me this year...

...LOTS scheduled for next year though ^.^!


----------



## EmilyB

midnightrogue said:


> you like???



That's a very phallic tattoo!  Very nice!


----------



## midnightrogue

EmilyB said:


> That's a very phallic tattoo!  Very nice!



haha i would'nt really have that crap on my body and dont have the necissary "kidney" hair to pull off the look - posted it for laughs 

this is me : 

View attachment me.jpg


View attachment me2.jpg


View attachment me3.jpg


View attachment tattoos1d.jpg


----------



## EmilyB

midnightrogue said:


> haha i would'nt really have that crap on my body and dont have the necissary "kidney" hair to pull off the look - posted it for laughs
> 
> this is me :



Haha yeah I think those tats suit you better


----------



## KnottyOne

Yep, just can't stop. Filled in the inner arm today


----------



## Melian

KnottyOne said:


> Yep, just can't stop. Filled in the inner arm today



Get better lighting 

Seriously, looks good. You must be constantly healing, though!


----------



## california_august

My new "music is life" tat. 

View attachment l_411277b673bf406390d9f9042d002750.jpg


----------



## midnightrogue

class in a glass 

View attachment want.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

midnightrogue said:


> class in a glass




Dayum....thats just all around Bad Azz

:bow:


----------



## midnightrogue

getting this on my cock soon 

View attachment wolverine-and-my-little-pony.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette

I love tattoos and I love other people's tattoos stories.. 
I have 6, got my first in July 2002 and the last in 2007. 






^ Shoulders are Hello Kitty Devil on the left and Hello Kitty angel on the right ~ I've loved Hello Kitty since I was 8 yrs old. I wanted a dollhouse for Christmas when I was a kid, drooled over this awesome dollhouse in the real estate office across the street from my house and prayed for a dollhouse from Santa. Well since I never asked, the parents didn't know and my sister ended up getting a Hello Kitty dollhouse. She didn't care for it and at that point, I'd take any dollhouse over no dollhouse so I played with it every single day. One day I went to this Hallmark store by my Grandfather's coin shop and had some money so I bought Hello Kitty stickers to put on the dollhouse.. then I saw a HK stationery set and bought those too. The obsession began and 18 yrs later, the HK tattoos were born. They symbolize my youth and the good side and the naughty side of myself. Before I became a Mom I was all about me me me and having a great time and going out every weekend, but becoming a Mom made me an "angel" 90 percent of the time, but there's still that "devil" part of me that comes out every now and again (been a while though lol). 
I am not religious in the least, but 2002 was the worst year of my life and for some reason I thought religion might be the only thing that could help me feel better. I bought a simple little silver charm on a chain, wore it every day for nearly a year, started going to church and soon the whole horrible year was behind me. When I thought about getting a tattoo to symbolize that growth the cross was obvious, but I felt it needed to symbolize a part of the year that would forever be with me (personal stuff not to be shared here) hence the 13 in the center with the gold halo on top. 
The blue flower is part of a memory of one of the happiest times of my life and I wanted it on me to remind me to always look for and welcome that happy feeling again no matter how jaded I get. 






^ Left wrist, my son's name (Jordan) and a sun. When I found out I was pregnant I was excited and scared half to death, so that first night I was talking to the new baby in my tummy and for whatever reason I decided to sing to him. I sang You Are My Sunshine and ever since that first night it's the song that calms him down, makes him happy, it's his bedtime song every single night, it's just the one thing that's always been there since that very first night. I got it done in Jan 2006 and I let him choose whatever image of a sun he wanted and he chose a tribal sun (boys will be boys!)

I also have a Strong kanji on my right ankle and around it it says Although I Hurt I Must Be Strong (a Creed lyric, my favorite band, and their music is also what got me through 2002). The picture is a bad picture, before I had a digital cam, so I didn't post it.


----------



## Micara

This is my one tattoo that I have- it means "Mother". I got it in Mobile, AL right after I turned 18 and my daughter was 2. 

I've always wanted more, and I think I'm going to get some next week. I want a Celtic heart on my wrist, and the Kanji symbol for "Destiny" on the back of my neck.


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Wow I forgot all about this thread. I love the "Mother" Kanji. You should get more, but they're definitely addictive. I really thought I was gonna get just the one.. and now I have 6.


----------



## Micara

DitzyBrunette said:


> Wow I forgot all about this thread. I love the "Mother" Kanji. You should get more, but they're definitely addictive. I really thought I was gonna get just the one.. and now I have 6.



Your tattoos are awesome!!! I love the Hello Kitties and the one for your son- that's so sweet!  

I'm really feeling the idea of one on the back of my neck. I love the idea of my hair being able to hide it, but then showing it off simply by pulling my hair up. 

I'm also thinking about getting my nose re-pierced. I still have all my old jewelry.


----------



## isamarie69

Wow! Theres some really neat tattoos on here, I thought i'd share a few of mine, because well because i love them, I have 8 total all random, 2 tiny ones we did our selves. The 4 im posting were all done by the same artist hes amazing. I also have A green apple on my hip for Apple records, and nautical stars on my left shoulder, im planning on adding a pin up girl to.

This is on my right shoulder.





This is on my inner left calf.




This one is on my right back calf, I get the most compliments from this one.




And this is my all time favorite!!! Its Paul Mccartney's Hofner bass. Its on my left outer calf.


----------



## BigCutieKennedy

View attachment love.jpg


View attachment imperfection.jpg


here are two of the four that I have... the other two I have are one of my daughters name on top of my foot with stars and the other is a butterfly on the back of my neck. The two I have attached are on my inside wrists, one on the left and one on the right.


----------



## KnottyOne

Annnnnnnnd I'm back. I would explain the hiatus but there is literally no reason besides me being 3 sheets to the wind, but I return with more ink!


----------



## HDANGEL15

KnottyOne said:


> Annnnnnnnd I'm back. I would explain the hiatus but there is literally no reason besides me being 3 sheets to the wind, but I return with more ink!



*knotty....how much fun was that sitting LMAO.....all i can say is double owwwie....when is the crazy color coming*


----------



## BeautifulBigD

This is a version of the Celtic Tree of Life. It's on the back of my neck. I have several other tattoos (on my back, hip, legs, foot, wrists), but no good pictures of them, perhaps I will try and get some. 

View attachment CIMG3500.JPG


----------



## Melian

So I was just going to email this to 1-2 people, but then a bunch more asked to see...and I forget who those were...yada yada yada, here it is. Just got the big daddy and big sister from Bioshock, and yes, this is an almost-completed backpiece.


----------



## Joe944

Kupo!!!!!!


----------



## Esther

Melian that looks soooooo nice.


----------



## CarlaSixx

I actually have 8 tattoos, but I don't have pics of all of them (3 are "inappropriate location" tattoos) So I'll post what I can.

Here's my latest. It is modeled after Lukas Rossi's arm tattoo and the words are from one of his songs, called "Lay It On The Line". Lukas Rossi was the winner of Rockstar Supernova and over the past few years, he's meant a great deal to me and so has his advice. This was my fave piece of advice from him.

I don't have a healed pic of it at the moment but I've had it since March.






I also have this violin tattoo:






And the initials of another musician that means a lot to me:





And a mirrored band logo. I mirrored it and changed the colour to make it more to my taste





And something else that's special, lol.





To be honest, all my tattoos to date have something to do with music, and all of them very deep and meaningful. The ones I don't have a picture of are the solid black heart on my butt (seriously) and the two solid one inch lines on the inside of my thighs. All three were not professionally done and are pretty much not even tattoos at this point, lol, but they meant a lot when I got them done.

My next tattoo will probably be a Harry Potter themed tattoo, but if not, it's definitely going to be related to music again. I have about 35 tattoos planned and at least 25 of them are related to music.


----------



## Melian

Joe944 said:


> Kupo!!!!!!



Also...WARK! 



Esther said:


> Melian that looks soooooo nice.



Thanks! Got any new ones, yourself?


----------



## Joe944

Melian said:


> Also...WARK!



Kweh works too, depending on which game you're playing. 

Some nice tattoos in this thread. I'd like to get some work done eventually I just have no artistic talent of my own to get the ball rolling haha.


----------



## Esther

I got this today. Ouchhhhh.


----------



## Esther

Melian said:


> Also...WARK!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Got any new ones, yourself?



I didn't even see your reply when I posted that, haha... why YES, I do have something new


----------



## djudex

Esther said:


> I got this today. Ouchhhhh.



Awww cute birdie!


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> I didn't even see your reply when I posted that, haha... why YES, I do have something new



Hahahaha. So appropriately timed, and it looks AMAZING!!! Birds and bunnies suit you :happy:


----------



## WillSpark

Esther said:


> I got this today. Ouchhhhh.



First off, it looks fantastic.

Second, Ouch is right. That makes me hurt a litte. I can see the tender skin around it that's just a slightly different shade and is shaped exactly like the bird. It's like the tattoo itself is giving off an aura of pain.


----------



## Surlysomething

Esther said:


> I got this today. Ouchhhhh.



Love it!


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm getting some new ink on Tuesday along with my mother who will be getting her very first tattoo. I'm very excited for it and will definitely post a picture once I've got it done.


----------



## isamarie69

Esther said:


> I got this today. Ouchhhhh.



Its really a great job on the shading, It almost looks 3-D. Maybe because the redness. But it looks cool either way.


----------



## Esther

Thanks everyone  It's my favourite tattoo so far, for sure.



Melian said:


> Hahahaha. So appropriately timed, and it looks AMAZING!!! Birds and bunnies suit you :happy:



I feel like wildlife stuff suits me as well, haha. It started off as an accidental theme, but I think I'm gonna run with it.




WillSpark said:


> First off, it looks fantastic.
> 
> Second, Ouch is right. That makes me hurt a litte. I can see the tender skin around it that's just a slightly different shade and is shaped exactly like the bird. It's like the tattoo itself is giving off an aura of pain.



You should see it now... it's so puffed up and bright red like an inch and a half all around. It is so painful! I've never had a tattoo hurt so much before... but I think it's probably just because it's almost under my armpit and so much movement goes on there.


----------



## CarlaSixx

New tattoo that I got today!






I got it with my mother as a "bonding experience" and paid for hers as a belated Mother's Day gift. But mine is awesomer, lol.


----------



## JenFromOC

For Bionic....yes, it's true, even though it's a crappy pic. It's really hard to take a pic of your own lower back. LOL


----------



## Zowie

Hahaha, that's a good tattoo, nothing too crazy.

But I still want to write "Made in China, small parts not fit for young children" under.


----------



## Gyrene

I only have three tat's. All were done in my late teen's ... those were the days, when I was a lean, mean, fightin' machine.


----------



## isamarie69

Gyrene said:


> I only have three tat's. All were done in my late teen's ... those were the days, when I was a lean, mean, fightin' machine.



Semper Fi.

And Thank you very much for serving. You are Appreciated.


----------



## Gyrene

isamarie69 said:


> Semper Fi.
> 
> And Thank you very much for serving. You are Appreciated.



Your welcome ... Oorah!


----------



## isamarie69

JenFromOC said:


> For Bionic....yes, it's true, even though it's a crappy pic. It's really hard to take a pic of your own lower back. LOL



Thats adorable, Im a total Barbie girl. LOL I can hardly wait for my grand kids so i can have an excuse to play again. For now I just collect them.


----------



## isamarie69

CarlaSixx said:


> New tattoo that I got today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got it with my mother as a "bonding experience" and paid for hers as a belated Mother's Day gift. But mine is awesomer, lol.



Very cool. What did your mom get?


LOL I know i forgot i could multi quote now people, Dont pick on me! :blush:


----------



## CarlaSixx

isamarie69 said:


> Very cool. What did your mom get?
> 
> 
> LOL I know i forgot i could multi quote now people, Dont pick on me! :blush:



All good  

My mom got a blue treble clef with a blue rose on the end. The rose kind of looks like it's growing from the end of the treble clef. Classy.


----------



## KnottyOne

*bump* 

With more chest work!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel

KnottyOne said:


> *bump*
> 
> With more chest work!



Looks fantastic! So bright and colorful.


----------



## LivingCanvas

KnottyOne said:


> *bump*
> 
> With more chest work!




I love it. We should be chest piece buddies.


----------



## Melian

KnottyOne said:


> *bump*
> 
> With more chest work!



Looking good! Nice colour work.



LivingCanvas said:


> I love it. We should be chest piece buddies.



You should post some pics!


----------



## Venom

Heres a few of my tattoos, I have 9 at the moment.


----------



## djudex

Venom said:


> Heres a few of my tattoos, I have 9 at the moment.



I like 'em!


----------



## blubberismanly

I came up with he tree of death when I was in Texas. I got it at Tristar Tattoo in San Angelo, and it was put on by Brannon Grant. It was a based on a picture I found online of the tree of knowledge. It ha a skeletal figure in the trunk and adam and eve languishing under it...I turned it into a bloodthirsty creature. Its meaning is basically that I'm not chrisyian, and being that it is a female figure, it also meand that women are the givers of life and we should also be allowed to take it as freely as men do.

Unity is one the artist came up with, kinda my take in 'coexist." I got it done at Americana Tattoos in Augusta, GA by Creepy Chris. I sent him a bunch of symbols and had him stick them together it contains an ankh and scarab, a star of david, the crest of Muhammad, a christian cross, an ohm, a penatcle (paganism), a khanda (Sikh) and a triple goddess (Wiccan). It's meaning is simple : can't we all just get along? I also really don't care what another person believes so long as it isn't forced upon me. A lot of religions force conversions and baptize at birth. I don't agree with those practices. I go my way, you go yours and leave out of it.


----------



## blubberismanly

Pardon my typos. My phone is doing its anti thread editing thing again.


----------



## BigChaz

I want a tattoo


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> I want a tattoo



They're good times.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> They're good times.



I want a tattoo but I have yet to think of something I want on my body forever. Thats my only hangup!


----------



## Zowie

BigChaz said:


> I want a tattoo but I have yet to think of something I want on my body forever. Thats my only hangup!



Peanut Butter.


----------



## GentleSavage

Not as hardcore as some of the other ones on here, but here's mine of the Invisible Pink Unicorn. Blessed Be Her Holy Hooves.


----------



## Paquito

I want several tattoos, but I'm worried about how they'll react with my stretchmarks. I already have tons of them, and I don't want the art to get distorted when I get more.


----------



## Melian

Paquito said:


> I want several tattoos, but I'm worried about how they'll react with my stretchmarks. I already have tons of them, and I don't want the art to get distorted when I get more.



Get them in an area that isn't prone to skin tearing. OR...wait until you plateau at some desirable weight. Generally speaking, tattoos don't warp very much on the arms and back.


----------



## johnnytattoos

I'm almost finished...


----------



## FishCharming

the problem with tattoos is that once you get one you want to keep on getting them. it's like a 2+hour adrenaline rush! even if you cant decide what to get just decide on something small enough to cover up when you do decide!


----------



## Paquito

johnnytattoos said:


> I'm almost finished...



Most appropriate screenname ever.


----------



## CarlaSixx

FishCharming said:


> the problem with tattoos is that once you get one you want to keep on getting them. it's like a 2+hour adrenaline rush! even if you cant decide what to get just decide on something small enough to cover up when you do decide!



The problem with that is that most artists don't want to do cover up tattoos anymore. It's hard to find someone who will, and generally they make it more expensive if they even agree to do it. It's better to take your time and decide. You have your whole life to get one (or some). My tattoo artist had done some work on an 83 year old man who was getting his first tattoo this year. Since then, he's gotten 5 more. It takes time. There's no rush and it's better not to need to cover something up.


----------



## Esther

johnnytattoos said:


> I'm almost finished...



That you are!


----------



## Dr. P Marshall

johnnytattoos said:


> I'm almost finished...



Looking good, "tons of ink."


----------



## Melian

johnnytattoos said:


> I'm almost finished...



Well shit, you're back! And looking HOT :smitten:


ETA: "well shit" x 2, Dr P is also back!!


----------



## chublover350

2 hours of lines, pretty much covers the whole back side of my calf, from below my knee to just above my ankle






5.5 hours of color, still have about two more to go


----------



## activistfatgirl

I can't believe I never posted this. I got this sweet little neck tat last month in Kentucky. My friend got the same thing on his arm. A symbol for resistance and courage, and appropriately bad ass but easily hid by longer hair. Love it.


----------



## Just_Jen

View attachment 85086


new tatty  i love it sooo much!


----------



## FatAndProud

Yay, I love everyone's tattoos. 

I have one tattoo of a zombie. The colors are bright and in your face (which I totally love). He's supposed to be retro-ish...I'm totally into retro. His name is Rocco - it seems fitting. Here's my first one that I got when I was 18....and I hope to get more when I FRIGGIN' HAVE MONEY (after college, jah know?):

View attachment 85282


I was wondering...those that have visible tattoos...do you have a professional/white collar job? I mean, I'm going to school to work in the health field and I know they don't take too kindly to tatted up people. My tattoo, as of now, is on my thigh and easily hidden. When I tell people that I have a tattoo of a zombie, they shit bricks.


----------



## Melian

FatAndProud said:


> I was wondering...those that have visible tattoos...do you have a professional/white collar job? I mean, I'm going to school to work in the health field and I know they don't take too kindly to tatted up people. My tattoo, as of now, is on my thigh and easily hidden. When I tell people that I have a tattoo of a zombie, they shit bricks.



Cool tattoo 

Ok, so I'm a molecular biologist (psychiatric and fundamental epigenetics) and am covered in tattoos, but they are all easy to conceal. The people in my lab don't give a shit about the ink, neither do any of my committee members (and they're all PhD/MDs and prof emeritus, etc). If I'm meeting with the hospital CEO or any of my industry contacts, I just make sure to cover that shit up and everything is fine.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

The two pictures are taken from ridiculously different angles... but at least it gives you a relatively complete image of it.

Now, all I need is to get the sky scene colored in.


----------



## BigChaz

This thread makes me want a tattoo so bad


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> This thread makes me want a tattoo so bad



Get one!
You only live once.


----------



## BigChaz

Esther said:


> Get one!
> You only live once.



I would if I had anything I actually wanted printed on my body. I refuse to get a video game tattoo and other than that I have no clue.


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> I would if I had anything I actually wanted printed on my body. I refuse to get a video game tattoo and other than that I have no clue.



Honestly, one of the biggest mistakes I see people make is overthinking their first tattoos. They try and cram it full of too much meaning and it usually ends up looking really dumb, or being something dumb in general ("it's a dolphin 'cause my husband and I got married in florida, with three little fishes, two pink one blue because we have two girls and a boy, blah blah...")
I just get shit that I think I would enjoy looking at 'til I die. For me, I get birds and bunnies and nature stuff... no particular reason, I just enjoy it, it's pretty, I'll never run out of ideas. ALWAYS custom-drawn, NEVER flash off the wall, done by guys I trust and researched a bunch. If you end up seeing something you like, don't be overly concerned with meaning, because really, no one asks anyway!


----------



## CarlaSixx

FatAndProud said:


> I was wondering...those that have visible tattoos...do you have a professional/white collar job?



I worked for the government and I have visible tattoos. I worked as reception and in data. I also had colourful hair, my nose pierced, and a mohawk.


----------



## BigChaz

At the rate I put on weight these days I am a little worried that if I got a tattoo it would get stretched out.


----------



## Esther

BigChaz said:


> At the rate I put on weight these days I am a little worried that if I got a tattoo it would get stretched out.



I can see that being an issue. It's something I've considered too, seeing as how I have one on my ribs and if I ever gain weight, that's the first place it'll go...
I guess just picking places that would be the most unaffected by weight gain/loss would be key. Places like your feet, upper back, biceps would probably be alright. Other places, not so much.


----------



## FishCharming

Esther said:


> I can see that being an issue. It's something I've considered too, seeing as how I have one on my ribs and if I ever gain weight, that's the first place it'll go...
> I guess just picking places that would be the most unaffected by weight gain/loss would be key. Places like your feet, upper back, biceps would probably be alright. Other places, not so much.



down the back of my arms and around my calves. i've put on about 70 lbs since i got them and no issues with stretching for me.


----------



## CarlaSixx

CarlaSixx said:


> I worked for the government and I have visible tattoos. I worked as reception and in data. I also had colourful hair, my nose pierced, and a mohawk.



Just wanted to add to this that not only did I have those things while I was working in the office, but was a reason I was hired. It's apparently a good thing for a political office to have employees who look like me because it demonstrates that they're open and accepting of all kinds, lol.

I also attended many press conferences and other political assemblies with my tattoos very much visible, my coloured hair, and never using a retainer for my nose piercing. In fact, my hoop is larger than most would ever get, and I had no problem with socializing and approaching the press.

It all depends where you work. Some places didn't want to hire me as customer service, even though that's pretty much exactly what I did at the office. But places are getting more and more open minded.


----------



## IrishBBWQueen

I love seeing the photos of all the ink.... I absolutely LOVE tattoos & am constantly planning my next one!! I have 9 at the moment but have so many more in the pipeline 
I used to go out with a tattoo artist so got most of them for free (or for payment in kind ) we're still kinda friends so I still get them free or very cheap!!

I posted these in a thread of their own but was directed to this thread instead!!

First ever, must be over 20 years ago, on my upper abdomen to the left, kinda below my boob






Running horse on right foot- white horse is my spirit animal





Large butterfly on left thigh









Cherry blossoms on righ shoulder





Kanji symbols on left inner arm- apparantly they aren't very well 'written' but they were given to me by a Japanese friend I trust and done at 4am after a bottle of vodka- NOT to be recommended!! Earth, moon & understanding





JRR Tolkien signitre on right ankle (author of Lord of the Rings) I've been obsessed with the book since I was around 12 & have read it over 30 times!!


----------



## IrishBBWQueen

cont..

Koi fish & lotus on my right back (think this is my fav. cos of the amazing colours)





Henna type design on left foot





My daughter's name on side of my right lower leg


----------



## velia

IrishBBWQueen said:


> cont..
> 
> Koi fish & lotus on my right back (think this is my fav. cos of the amazing colours)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henna type design on left foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter's name on side of my right lower leg



Man, I'm really diggin' on that Koi! Nice work!


----------



## JulieD

My daughters name, and where she use to rest her heard when she was little. 

View attachment Picture 114.jpg


----------



## isamarie69

velia said:


> Man, I'm really diggin' on that Koi! Nice work!




They are all great, But that Koi is amazing. The bold colors.


----------



## doafm




----------



## Melian

isamarie69 said:


> They are all great, But that Koi is amazing. The bold colors.



Yes, the colour on that koi is quite brilliant - it looks super fresh in that pic, though...will probably dull when it heals. Still, very pretty.

I just got some touch-ups done, and decided that while I was there anyway, I'd toss on something small. So, staying with my console game theme, I got the Umbrella Corp logo beside the gears on my arm. No pics for now, because it's just a small thing. Something massive is in the works, though...


----------



## gobettiepurple

CarlaSixx said:


> Just wanted to add to this that not only did I have those things while I was working in the office, but was a reason I was hired. It's apparently a good thing for a political office to have employees who look like me because it demonstrates that they're open and accepting of all kinds, lol.
> 
> I also attended many press conferences and other political assemblies with my tattoos very much visible, my coloured hair, and never using a retainer for my nose piercing. In fact, my hoop is larger than most would ever get, and I had no problem with socializing and approaching the press.
> 
> It all depends where you work. Some places didn't want to hire me as customer service, even though that's pretty much exactly what I did at the office. But places are getting more and more open minded.



I have worked in nonprofit for several years and I have been previously told that it was unacceptable to have purple hair and piercings if I wanted to have a future in the professional world. I also come in contact with a lot of donors, because I work in fund development, so we want to put the best face forward in the organization. I dunno, sometimes I think my problem in getting jobs over the last few years is because of size disrcimination, I wonder how much harder it would be with my purple hair and piercings . . . 

Thats why I stopped dying my hair and I took my piercings out. A part of me regrets it, but then I have a job so its hard to make assumptions about where I would be now if I still had the look. *sigh* I know if I didn that now, I would probably get fired at my current job . . . and since I dont like it very much, perhaps its time! lol!

Also, ms. carla, over the last few posts, I feel that we are kindred spirits! lol!


----------



## CarlaSixx

doafm said:


>



Very awesome! I love how it's piano keys as teeth and bows as the crossbones. This is super cool and different :wubu:


----------



## KnottyOne

I return with more ink... again!


----------



## Gingembre

Oh my gawd, Eric! Looks amazing..but..ouch! Haha!

PS. Liking that those masks thingys from Brighton are still on your wall!


----------



## KnottyOne

Gingembre said:


> Oh my gawd, Eric! Looks amazing..but..ouch! Haha!
> 
> PS. Liking that those masks thingys from Brighton are still on your wall!



Thanks! And ya have no idea how much it's been killing, so happy i'm only like 3 sessions away from being finished. And of course, I absolutely love those masks!!


----------



## hellraiser

IrishBBWQueen said:


> cont..
> 
> Koi fish & lotus on my right back (think this is my fav. cos of the amazing colours)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henna type design on left foot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter's name on side of my right lower leg



the koi and lotus is an excellent piece where did ya get the work done ?


----------



## Duchess of York

deleted this pic... see below.


----------



## Duchess of York

the is my left foot: 

View attachment 37151_146853355333933_100000278089297_359252_3684456_n.jpg


----------



## Duchess of York

...and my right foot... 

View attachment 148862_146853352000600_100000278089297_359251_3059880_n.jpg


----------



## Duchess of York

and my face on my right shoulder. I have others but these are my favorites  

View attachment eyes tattoo (2).jpg


----------



## Duchess of York

here is a larger pic of the one for my mom on the inside of my left inner forearm. i could not get the other one to delete (but I'll keep trying). sorry for the double post!!View attachment 87520


----------



## theronin23

I am reviving this thread to announce, I got my first tattoo!!


----------



## Surlysomething

theronin23 said:


> I am reviving this thread to announce, I got my first tattoo!!


 
That's pretty cool.


----------



## PigPen

i posted this pic in another thread, but either way. my arms are covered. i have mother and father tats, an anchor that says, stay grounded for them, refereing my kids, a pinup girl on my forearm, a skull, a meat hook that says some sentimental shit on it, 2 portraits of my boys, a 4 leaf clover, a horseshoe, it says time bomb across my knuckles, a bomb on my arm, the virgin mary praying over me, a devil face also watching me, some playing cards and dice with a bulldog that says lucky dog on it, i have a ravaged pirate ship in terrible waters that says lost cause on it, i have my motorcycle club logo on my leg, captain spaulding on the other, hear no evil see no evil and hear no evil, brass knuckles with a straigh razor, day of the dead, my kids names on my back, etc etc etc etc. i can't keep track. i think i win this thread post hahah 

View attachment 396080518.jpg


----------



## chicken legs

johnnytattoos said:


> I'm almost finished...



Dangit. I missed it. When they perfect glow in the dark ink...I want a big one or something.


----------



## bonified

I love tats, Im too high to find the drive the pics are on right now. But I have 4, my fave being traditional Samoan warrior band tattoo done with hammer & bone around my ankle.


----------



## hbighappy

I have 5 Tattoos got first one when I was 15 plan get more since my Tatto artist is out the pen now 

but here is my fav one


----------



## HDANGEL15

hbighappy said:


> I have 5 Tattoos got first one when I was 15 plan get more since my Tatto artist is out the pen now
> 
> but here is my fav one



*interesting work...better pix pls ; >*


----------



## CarlaSixx

Got this done just today. My artist was leaving for a week starting tomorrow, so she let me come in on a Sunday to get it done.






It's the number 11 in blue. Dark blue lines with light blue filler. I made the design look like wrought iron, and filled it in blue. I love it! It's exactly what I pictured getting when I first came up with the idea a looonnnng time ago!


----------



## Akahige

First one is gonna have a few friends very soon..... I can't wait.


----------



## KnottyOne

Can't remember if I posted a more finished pic of my chest since I am way to random in my posting haha, but yea, sooooo much more color on me now.


----------



## luvbigfellas

It's kind of faded a bit now since I've had it two years, but it still looks pretty good! 

View attachment n1095034413_30478296_7429066.jpg


----------



## ITheFire

Saving up for these.

Except I want some red and black.

And I want them bigger and more profound.


http://dailybooth.com/FacinorousFire/15658144


----------



## rellis10

luvbigfellas said:


> It's kind of faded a bit now since I've had it two years, but it still looks pretty good!



Awesome tattoo...I don't know why but I love the imagery of the Fleur-de-lis. If i ever got a tattoo I might consider of that too.


----------



## lalatx

My latest lovelies, done back in March (the pics were taken the day of)... Next 1 will be my biggest yet about 12" x 10" on my upper thigh. 

View attachment 190447_10150156718736083_513896082_8607745_1115847_n.jpg


View attachment 196715_10150156718686083_513896082_8607744_6361676_n.jpg


----------



## DitzyBrunette

Akahige said:


> First one is gonna have a few friends very soon..... I can't wait.



If you don't mind me asking, what's the meaning behind this? I've never seen that before.


----------



## luvbigfellas

I so want to get another. Sounds cliche, but I want something with a four-leaf clover. Perhaps combined with a Celtic knot.


----------



## Robbie_Rob

Cross thredding here but this is my fav of my 3 tatts


----------



## jewels_mystery

I am in love with this thread. I know what tats I want, just have to get the courage up to get them done.


----------



## luvbigfellas

jewels_mystery said:


> I am in love with this thread. I know what tats I want, just have to get the courage up to get them done.



Definitely worth the experience! I can't wait to get another. Just have to be able to afford it!


----------



## Bighairyman

Mooby is on my left arm and the other is on my right. I have more stuff planned for each arm. I just haven't done it yet. 

View attachment 2011-05-15 17.07.59.jpg


View attachment 2011-05-15 17.08.39.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx

I'm quite excited because I am getting another one (technically 2) on Tuesday of this week as well as getting one of my favourite ones retouched. 

I'm getting a rather kitschy looking shotglass and slice of lime. The shotglass will be on my left inner arm, and the slice of lime will be on my right inner arm. That's how I drink, and my drink of choice is tequila shots. I'm also a lefty so the pattern must live on, haha. 

The tattoo I'm getting retouched is my violin tattoo. I've needed to redo it ever since it healed almost 2 years ago, but I kept putting it off and eventually something happened with the artist who originally did it, so I'm getting it redone now by my new artist  

Can't wait! Hope I get good pics to share!


----------



## Jah

My tattoo I got over a year ago. This is a pic that was taken when it was first done. These days it looks faded. I hope to get another one during summer. 

View attachment cands tat.jpg


----------



## Morbid

I actually have 2 more tattoos.. and hoping to get another this coming up weekend... I also have my tongue pierced and gauged to a 10... if you like my tattoos... feel free hit me up

Morbid 

View attachment momdadtattoo.jpg


View attachment Morbidtattoo.jpg


View attachment scorpiontattoo.jpg


View attachment Vampireclantattoo.jpg


View attachment vamptattoo.jpg


----------



## Nose_body_knows

I have two tats so far one on my left upper arm and one on my lower right arm. Hoping to get one on my lower left arm soon. boths are pics right after they were done. 

View attachment tat1.jpg


View attachment tat2.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Morbid said:


> I actually have 2 more tattoos.. and hoping to get another this coming up weekend... I also have my tongue pierced and gauged to a 10... if you like my tattoos... feel free hit me up
> 
> Morbid



I see you take your name pretty seriously...

so I am guessing you lost your mum + dad...

what are the others meanings...(other the zodiac sign)...please sir?


----------



## Morbid

HDANGEL15 said:


> I see you take your name pretty seriously...
> 
> so I am guessing you lost your mum + dad...
> 
> what are the others meanings...(other the zodiac sign)...please sir?




yes Morbid is my real life nickname... some of my friends I have known for years don't even know my real name...

Nods.. I did lose my mom and dad ...8 months apart... it has a huge impact on my life (as well as my sisters)

The scorpion is because I got over my fear of them. 

The Old English D is because I live in Detroit and was born here...

The big symbol under it is a Vampire Clan symbol from the movie Blade

and the Tribal Vampire fangs on my chest I got because I thought they were cool and I'm really into Vampires... (No Twilight isn't real.. Vampires don't sparkle and humans are food  )


----------



## Melian

My backpiece is almost finished (it was never meant to be one, though....), but my camera was stolen in Amsterdam, last month. The battery ran out in the new camera, and I'm still waiting to get an adaptor for the charger....yada yada yada....no pics.


----------



## CarlaSixx

Sorry to hear that someone stole your camera, Melian  That really sucks. But very exciting to have a piece of ink be complete


----------



## PaperZombie

I'd really like to get tattooed at some point. Not sure what, when, or where, but I'm sure it'll happen.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> My backpiece is almost finished (it was never meant to be one, though....), but my camera was stolen in Amsterdam, last month. The battery ran out in the new camera, and I'm still waiting to get an adaptor for the charger....yada yada yada....no pics.



Damned thieves.


----------



## Melian

Mordecai said:


> Damned thieves.



To be fair, I was drunk and stoned for 6 days straight, so it was probably pretty easy to take the camera (and at least they spared my passport).

Still.....damned thieves.


----------



## mischel

Nice song Melian, but i'll stick to this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7_CSsD6-BU

While listening to this fine music i can easily spot those thieves in my mind and crush their bones with my clenched fist.
Those bastards!


----------



## Melian

mischel said:


> Nice song Melian, but i'll stick to this:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7_CSsD6-BU
> 
> While listening to this fine music i can easily spot those thieves in my mind and crush their bones with my clenched fist.
> Those bastards!



That's a great song, too. Although, they're doing it wrong - you can read the font on their album cover 

Keep working on the telepathy (and check your email.....lol).


----------



## ObiWantsU

It's lonely and wants another or six. Then again, I want to get my nipples pierced and am not sure which I want to do first. I mean between the tattoos and piercings, not which moob.


----------



## LeoGibson

This is the one I probably wouldn't do again if I could go back,but it is also kinda my favorite because of that and the night it capped off.

Long story short though,Miller High Life was on sale for 1.99 a six pack of tall boys,and me and a friend bought 24 dollars worth and preceded to drink them down.The rest pretty much goes as you'd think.

It's an arrowhead in my ear,although it was supposed to be a fly,but the artist told me it probably wouldn't work because of where it was at and that it would bleed together as it healed.I said aw do it anyway.He was right and I was wrong,so now it is an arrowhead.:doh:
It's hard to get this picture without help,but it does come into a pointed angle like an arrowhead.This is just the best pic I could get by my self.


----------



## catracha

I have a dragon on my upper back and I want to have an egyptian cross done for my upcoming B Day


----------



## rellis10

I'm beginning to consider getting a tattoo more, i'm thinking a fleur-de-lis on my right upper arm.


----------



## RedheadinNJ

Since I introduced myself this seems like a good place to start.




Middle of my back between shoulders.




Back of my neck




Left shoulder blade




Right shoulder blade




Right inner arm




Right chest

I'd like to get one more at this point; an armband of sunflowers. I just haven't decided on the exact design yet.


----------



## Melian

Alright, I'm back. The adaptor arrived, the camera battery is charged, so here is a tattoo update. The Cthulhu at the bottom is new.


----------



## MasterShake

Nice work, Melian!!!


----------



## CastingPearls

So jelli of your Cthulhu. soooooooo jelli.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Alright, I'm back. The adaptor arrived, the camera battery is charged, so here is a tattoo update. The Cthulhu at the bottom is new.



I always thought Cthulhu was a top! Nice piece. I like the unified color scheme.


----------



## Broadside

Kick Ass Mel!

Nice Lovecraftian Cthulu. 

Right off the top I also see Resident Evil and Bioshock tats as well, and some sideboob so this post is just a big win all around for me.


----------



## djudex

Melian said:


> Alright, I'm back. The adaptor arrived, the camera battery is charged, so here is a tattoo update. The Cthulhu at the bottom is new.



......

I love you. Leave your husband and move out here. You won't regret it except for sometimes at which point I will ply you with liquor and make you forget the regret.

:wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls

djudex said:


> ......
> 
> I love you. Leave your husband and move out here. You won't regret it except for sometimes at which point I will ply you with liquor and make you forget the regret.
> 
> :wubu:


Plying with liquor proposals are the best. LOL


----------



## HDANGEL15

*MELIAN...it is nice work *


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> Alright, I'm back. The adaptor arrived, the camera battery is charged, so here is a tattoo update. The Cthulhu at the bottom is new.



i think what you need in your life right now is yet another retarded pole trying to sleep with you... i totally volunteer my services!


----------



## Melian

Broadside said:


> Kick Ass Mel!
> 
> Nice Lovecraftian Cthulu.
> 
> Right off the top I also see Resident Evil and Bioshock tats as well, and some sideboob so this post is just a big win all around for me.



Yeah, I wondered if anyone would notice that....



djudex said:


> ......
> 
> I love you. Leave your husband and move out here. You won't regret it except for sometimes at which point I will ply you with liquor and make you forget the regret.
> 
> :wubu:



Well, I DO want to leave Toronto pretty badly....hm.



FishCharming said:


> i think what you need in your life right now is yet another retarded pole trying to sleep with you... i totally volunteer my services!



Gawd, I love retarded Polish guys.


----------



## Broadside

Melian said:


> Yeah, I wondered if anyone would notice that....



I have a very keen sense that notice features like that (see: "being male"), and based on what I've seen I'd like to notice more please.







...really, it's not easy being this perved.


----------



## Geodetic_Effect

I like tattoos, I'm just too cheap to get any.


----------



## staceysmith

The story of how unhappy I became. Aka, getting my first tattoo.




I'm pretty sure you can see the hatred in my eyes in the last pic. haha

But loved the result.


----------



## Melian

staceysmith said:


> The story of how unhappy I became. Aka, getting my first tattoo.



If the shoulder work was torture, I'd highly recommend NOT getting anything done on your ribs or hips!

Looks nice and crisp, though


----------



## FishCharming

Melian said:


> If the shoulder work was torture, I'd highly recommend NOT getting anything done on your ribs or hips!
> 
> Looks nice and crisp, though



the back of my arms was almost as bad as the back of my calf. soft, pudgy skin that gets almost no contact and is suuuuper sensitive. my tattoo artist used to call me a masochist, lol.


----------



## Melian

FishCharming said:


> the back of my arms was almost as bad as the back of my calf. soft, pudgy skin that gets almost no contact and is suuuuper sensitive. my tattoo artist used to call me a masochist, lol.



Let me prep you before your next one. Desensitize the area and all. 

May I suggest a butt tattoo 

(on your butt....not a tattoo OF a butt....)


----------



## Paquito

Melian said:


> Let me prep you before your next one. Desensitize the area and all.
> 
> May I suggest a butt tattoo
> 
> (on your butt....not a tattoo OF a butt....)



A tattoo of an ass on the ass of an ass.

ASSCEPTION


----------



## Melian

Paquito said:


> A tattoo of an ass on the ass of an ass.
> 
> ASSCEPTION



I am looking everywhere for an image of the Beavis and Butthead "ass of the ass" scene, but can't find it!!!!

You'll have to use your imagination.


----------



## Deacone

Here you go! All my tattoos 







































I did have a moustache on my finger but it has since died and needs to be re-tattooed. :<


----------



## Melian

Deacone said:


> Here you go! All my tattoos



The colour on your forearm looks amazing.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid

Some tattoos look awesome or cute. 

I've always wanted one, but I'm too afraid I'll not be happy with the outcome of the design I have in mind.


----------



## staceysmith

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Some tattoos look awesome or cute.
> 
> I've always wanted one, but I'm too afraid I'll not be happy with the outcome of the design I have in mind.



I planned mine for years. I got the hearts design from my favorite artist, and the placing of it only took a few months for me to decide. I chose my right shoulder/back because I wouldn't see it, and nitpick at it like the OCD person I am. xD


----------



## Albino_taters

My first tattoo, now I want more. 

View attachment tattoo.jpg


----------



## KingBoo

A tat on my fat


----------



## Zowie

I realized I never posted a picture, but I actually got my first tattoo about two weeks back. If you can't see, the circles are made up of elephants.

And, my nipple piercings are officially gone. I miss them a little, but they were too much trouble.


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Zowie said:


> I realized I never posted a picture, but I actually got my first tattoo about two weeks back. If you can't see, the circles are made up of elephants.
> 
> And, my nipple piercings are officially gone. I miss them a little, but they were too much trouble.



They get caught on EVERYTHING huh? Pain in the asses.


----------



## Zowie

Lil BigginZ said:


> They get caught on EVERYTHING huh? Pain in the asses.



Yeah! I had to take the left one out because its the side I sleep on, and the piercing had shifted and looked stupid, and I was going to change my right one from a hoop to a straight bar and gave up halfway. Oh well, I'll get something else done.


----------



## Deanna

Zowie said:


> I realized I never posted a picture, but I actually got my first tattoo about two weeks back. If you can't see, the circles are made up of elephants.



Very creative! Love love love


----------



## Melian

Zowie said:


> And, my nipple piercings are officially gone. I miss them a little, but they were too much trouble.



Photo evidence? 

(hm...all my posts today seem to be bothering people for photos....BUT I NEED THEM.)


----------



## Zowie

Melian said:


> Photo evidence?
> 
> (hm...all my posts today seem to be bothering people for photos....BUT I NEED THEM.)


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Zowie said:


>



HAHAHAHAAHAH I'm dying over here! Best response ever.

You mam, win the internet.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Lil BigginZ said:


> HAHAHAHAAHAH I'm dying over here! Best response ever.
> 
> You mam, win the internet.



*truly truly.....the best *


----------



## rickydaniels

prettyssbbw said:


> Last week i got a new tattoo. The story behind it is i always wanted a circus sideshow girl tattooed onto me and so i ran a contest for that kind of art through my website and i got all wonderful submissions. And i basically love them all and toy with just going and getting them all!  anyway,I decided to get this one that BeakerFA did. So, THANK YOU BeakerFA for the amazing art! and here she is from paper to my skin! XOXOXO
> 
> P.S .. she went on the outside of my left calf. and the red panties and socks will heal to white. :wubu::wubu::smitten: I am totally in love with this tattoo!



I absolutley LOVE this tattoo!


----------



## rickydaniels

rollhandler said:


> Im not an FFa or a BHM but I am fairly proud of my tats.



LOVE THESE TATTS! I want to design my own in this theme.


----------



## rickydaniels

Robbie_Rob said:


> Cross thredding here but this is my fav of my 3 tatts



awesome, I recognise that piece!


----------



## Aust99

Zowie said:


> I realized I never posted a picture, but I actually got my first tattoo about two weeks back. If you can't see, the circles are made up of elephants.
> 
> And, my nipple piercings are officially gone. I miss them a little, but they were too much trouble.



Very lovely!!! I really like this design. 



Zowie said:


>



Ha ha fantastic!!


----------



## Melian

Zowie said:


>



I'm gonna have to accept this.....but I'm also gonna have to quote this picture for the third time. Muahaha.


----------



## su3liminal

http://i1189.photobucket.com/albums/z422/su3liminal/IMAG0148.jpg


This is 2 portraits I had done of my Grandparents on my back


----------



## su3liminal




----------



## CGL1978




----------



## PandaGeek

Are there any big guys who actually have tattoos on their bellies... I always thought that would kind of nifty... so much open blank space, but I've never come up with an idea of what I'd want there.


----------



## spacce

just saw this thread...
my tattoo..
my life motto


----------



## Lil BigginZ

CGL1978 said:


>



That's fucking bad ass dude. I'm going to wait until I lose weight and get extra skin removed before I start getting tattoos again.


----------



## CGL1978

Lil BigginZ said:


> That's fucking bad ass dude. I'm going to wait until I lose weight and get extra skin removed before I start getting tattoos again.



Thanks its my favorite one


----------



## Rowan

my new tat... 

View attachment tat.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15

Rowan said:


> my new tat...



*((ROWAN))) that's really cool...i likey...i heard feet are KILLER................?*


----------



## Buffetbelly

Tattoo Remorse Spawns New Business
Tattoo remorse is leading many of the painted masses to rethink their ink, which is fueling a burgeoning business: specialty tattoo removal shops.

By Chris Opfer 

Buffy Martin Tarbox was 22 when she got her first tattoo. It was a 4-by-3-inch, black and red circle above a cross  the symbol for womenon her arm. Less than a month later, she added a second tattoo: a black Celtic knot on her other arm. But when Martin Tarbox reached her mid-30s, she decided it was time for the ink to go. When I got the tattoos, like most people, I was young, she says. Believe me, I regret it. Im a professional woman now.

Roughly a third of Americans between the ages of 25 and 29 have at least one tattoo, according to a 2008 Harris Poll. So do a quarter of 30- to 39-year-olds. Like many trends, celebrities are helping to drive the desire to get inked  roughly 70 percent of NBA basketball players are tatted up, according to Andrew Gottliebs In the Paint: Tattoos of the NBA and the Stories Behind Them, as are a slew of entertainers from Lil Wayne to Lady Gaga.

But tattoo remorse is leading many of the painted masses to rethink their ink and opt for increasingly available laser removal procedures. They are fueling a burgeoning business: specialty removal shops, like Californias Dr. Tattoff, Chicagos Hindsight Tattoo Removal, and Zap A Tat in Virginia, are thriving.

Its a common misconception that our patients are gang members and bikers, says Dr. Tattoff founder Will Kirby, a Beverly Hills dermatologist who starred in the reality TV shows Big Brother 2 and Dr. 90210. Our average patient is a female between the ages of 25 and 40 who got a tattoo as an aesthetic statement and now has a different lifestyle. It might be that the tattoo is a barrier to employment,  maybe its just a sign associated with the persons youth.  I see absolutely gorgeous work. That said, every bad tattoo that you could think of  spelled wrong, done in the garage, etc.  we see a lot more of that than we see beautiful work. He adds, If you want to immediately ruin a relationship, get your significant others name tattooed on you.

In 2004, Kirby realized more and more patients were asking him for tattoo-removal help, so he started providing the services once a week. Today, practitioners at Dr. Tattoff clinics have performed more than 110,000 treatments at the companys five full-time clinics (four in California and one in Texas). The company plans to open at least two more  one in Houston and one in Atlantabefore the end of the year. And Kirby speculated that the company might go public later this year.

Spurring the industry growth is vastly improved technology. In the last decade, dermatologists began using a Q-Switched laser that directs short pulses of highly focused light energy at the tattoo, heating up the ink and breaking it into fragments that are absorbed by the body.

The new technology is so far superior to the old, says Amy Derick, an Illinois dermatologist who performs 25 to 50 tattoo removal procedures per month. The laser makes removal less painful than harsh previous techniques like dermabrasion and salabrasion (scrubbing ink out with sandpaper and salt) or simply cutting out the tattoo and sewing the skin back together.

Kirby calls the current process uncomfortable, but tolerable, like being snapped with a rubber band several times. And removing a tattoo requires more time and money than getting one. Most patients undergo between five and 15 treatments, depending on the persons skin tone, ink and tattoo location.

Practitioners often charge by the square inch; each treatment at Dr. Tattoff costs $49 per square inch for the first five square inches, $25 per square inch for the next five, and $15 per square inch for each additional inch. At Sunset Strip Tattoo in Hollywood, an average small tattoo (2 to 4 square inches) costs about $100.

Kirby says the outcome is by no means guaranteed, but for many of his patients, the time, money, and uncertainty are nothing compared to the lasting sting of an embarrassing tat.

After about six treatments by a dermatologist in Nevada and more than $1,200, Martin Tarboxs tattoos faded but remained visible. My husband jokes that it looks like I have prison tattoos. They look pretty bad, she says, adding, As my dad would always say, If you cant be a good example, be a horrible warning.
http://www.miller-mccune.com/culture/disappearing-ink-tattoo-remorse-spawns-new-business-36794


----------



## Melian

^ I'm not even going to bother ranting about how lame and ill-placed this is.


----------



## CGL1978

My ink is never going away


----------



## Surlysomething

Not mine. This is my sister's new tattoo. I think it's pretty ballsy so of course I like it. Haha.


----------



## biglynch

Surlysomething said:


> Not mine. This is my sister's new tattoo. I think it's pretty ballsy so of course I like it. Haha.



Sold! its awesome.


----------



## Surlysomething

biglynch said:


> Sold! its awesome.


 

It's badass, eh? My family is riding the drama llama over it right now. Haha.

I love it!


----------



## CGL1978

Surlysomething said:


> Not mine. This is my sister's new tattoo. I think it's pretty ballsy so of course I like it. Haha.



Very very nice


----------



## CarlaSixx

That's an awesome tattoo! I used to want something on my chest. Not an actual chest piece like that, though. But then I decided my boobs are basically the only sign of what little femininity I actually have, so might as well keep them tattoo-free.

As for tattoo removal: Pffffffft!


----------



## Zowie

So I reeeeaaaaallllllyyyyy want another tattoo. But I won't. At least for another 5 years.
And that chest piece is awesome. I wish I could do something like that.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Zowie said:


> So I reeeeaaaaallllllyyyyy want another tattoo. But I won't. At least for another 5 years.
> And that chest piece is awesome. I wish I could do something like that.



*inquiring minds (mine) want to know what the 5 year rule is

*


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *inquiring minds (mine) want to know what the 5 year rule is
> 
> *



Hahaha, I want to savor my spots... I'm 20 years old, I don't want to cover myself in ink immediately and then think of something better to put there later on in life. 
I really want a 1984 themed tattoo, which is totally goofy too.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Zowie said:


> Hahaha, I want to savor my spots... I'm 20 years old, I don't want to cover myself in ink immediately and then think of something better to put there later on in life.
> I really want a 1984 themed tattoo, which is totally goofy too.



*you dont have to go crazy like i did with a total back piece....but 5 yrs?

explain this 1984 themed tattoo idea.....aerosmith wings or something *


----------



## Zowie

HDANGEL15 said:


> *you dont have to go crazy like i did with a total back piece....but 5 yrs?
> 
> explain this 1984 themed tattoo idea.....aerosmith wings or something *



Oh, it might be sooner, or later. But I think I'll be working around my current tattoo to create a backpiece as well, eventually. 

And no, 1984, the George Orwell book. Something about the 'newspeak' terms they use, I really like.

Or a Lady Macbeth inspired one. 

Or Asimov's three laws of robotics. 

And I realllllyyyyy want an octopus and/or a jellyfish. 


Haha, I'm running out of concealable spots.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Zowie said:


> Oh, it might be sooner, or later. But I think I'll be working around my current tattoo to create a backpiece as well, eventually.
> 
> And no, 1984, the George Orwell book. Something about the 'newspeak' terms they use, I really like.
> 
> And I realllllyyyyy want an octopus and/or a jellyfish.
> 
> 
> Haha, I'm running out of concealable spots.



duh that 1984......:doh:

*what no PANDAS?

the back is a pretty fucking LARGE concealable spot......99.99% of the time you would not have a clue I am a tattooed freakazoid*


----------



## Pinktutu

These are my tattoos
View attachment chesttattoo.JPG

View attachment ankletattoo.JPG

Oh sheesh I'm soo sorry I had no clue the pics were that big


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette

Finally got my half sleeve finished!


----------



## Melian

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Finally got my half sleeve finished!



Great work! And the colour is still vibrant on the older stuff, too.


----------



## su3liminal

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Finally got my half sleeve finished!



Thats awesome!!! Im set to get a portrait on Dec 8th.. Cant wait to show it off in here


----------



## Bearsy

Still trying to figure out what I'm getting for my first tattoo
it's so hard to choose


----------



## su3liminal

The Crypt Keeper..


----------



## J34

Nice sleeve there Mary. Awesome colors


----------



## Albino_taters

My second tattoo done 2 months after my 1st (I'm addicted, what can I say) 

View attachment 294766_271354829563721_100000676192856_925214_550991873_n(1).jpg


----------



## FishCharming

Albino_taters said:


> My second tattoo done 2 months after my 1st (I'm addicted, what can I say)



i really like this! what's the symbolism behind it?


----------



## Bearsy

This is my favorite thread because any time I open it, cartoon Zowie is frolicking naked at the top.


----------



## HDANGEL15

Albino_taters said:


> My second tattoo done 2 months after my 1st (I'm addicted, what can I say)



*LIKING THE day of the dead theme you got going....nice art*


----------



## Zowie

Bearsy said:


> This is my favorite thread because any time I open it, cartoon Zowie is frolicking naked at the top.



There ya go. Tattoo idea. 

(Because, waking up and seeing a cartoon Zowie frolicking on your body every day is the best.)


----------



## ManBeef

I want my knuckles done but haven't a clue as to what I want them to say.


----------



## rusteeldn

nice tats everyone


----------



## Surlysomething

ManBeef said:


> I want my knuckles done but haven't a clue as to what I want them to say.




Right = Pork

Left = Ribs


----------



## Lil BigginZ

Surlysomething said:


> Right = Pork
> 
> Left = Ribs



Fucking brilliant! You mam, win the internet.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093

ManBeef said:


> I want my knuckles done but haven't a clue as to what I want them to say.





Surlysomething said:


> Right = Pork
> 
> Left = Ribs



How about...
Right = Man
Left = Beef 
?


----------



## ManBeef

Surlysomething said:


> Right = Pork
> 
> Left = Ribs



I would so do it but I'd end up trying to eat some digits LMMFAO!!!



JerseyGirl07093 said:


> How about...
> Right = Man
> Left = Beef
> ?



I thought about it, my cousin said beef on the right, cake in the left LOL



Lil BigginZ said:


> Fucking brilliant! You mam, win the internet.



I SECOND THIS NOTION!!!


----------



## Rowan

HDANGEL15 said:


> *((ROWAN))) that's really cool...i likey...i heard feet are KILLER................?*



Omg was it ever. I'm getting the same on my left foot too


----------



## Rowan

Albino_taters said:


> My second tattoo done 2 months after my 1st (I'm addicted, what can I say)



Awesome ink!


----------



## CarlaSixx

ManBeef said:


> I thought about it, my cousin said beef on the right, cake in the left LOL



That would be awesome! haha!


----------



## alisha




----------



## sophie lou

This is the first time i have seen this thread and there are so many amazing tattoo's on here. I think they are all fantastic and i love seeing men and women with tattoo's and some can be so very sexy in the right place. I want to get one but i can never make up my mind what i want and i'm scared that it would hurt and that i wouldn't be able to sit through the whole thing and end up with some half finished blurb on me.


----------



## Melian

alisha said:


>



Lady Death! That's a great concept.


----------



## BigBluesMo

sophie lou said:


> This is the first time i have seen this thread and there are so many amazing tattoo's on here. I think they are all fantastic and i love seeing men and women with tattoo's and some can be so very sexy in the right place. I want to get one but i can never make up my mind what i want and i'm scared that it would hurt and that i wouldn't be able to sit through the whole thing and end up with some half finished blurb on me.


Hi Sophie you have all the concerns everyone has for a first tattoo. It all depends on where you get the tattoo and how detail and large it is. When getting a tattoo you'll find that there will may be a few "painful" spots but it's not constant. The upside is there will generally be more of the "whoa do that spot again, made me shiver in a good way" and some of the process you won't feel anything but the tattooist pressing on your skin. 

Quite a few of us get easily addicted to them because of the dorphin rush. So when your ready you'll know it because the design or idea you want will come to you when you least expect it. There is a lot of talented artists/tattooists out there that can design a custom tat for you just based off your description.

Hope this helped answer some of your concerns.


----------



## HDANGEL15

BigBluesMo said:


> It all depends on where you get the tattoo and how detail and large it is. When getting a tattoo you'll find that there will may be a few "painful" spots but it's not constant. The upside is there will generally be more of the "whoa do that spot again, made me shiver in a good way" and some of the process you won't feel anything but the tattooist pressing on your skin.



*Not sure where you got your tattoos...but I have a full back piece and seriously don't remember ever feeling any of what you describe LOL....THEY FUCKN HURT LIKE HELL....but then it's over and you have BODY ART/

I haven't gotten any ink since my back piece and for the first time in probably 10 years am considering another*


----------



## alisha

Melian said:


> Lady Death! That's a great concept.



You just scored a point my friend for knowing who it was a tat of


----------



## BigBluesMo

HDANGEL15 said:


> *Not sure where you got your tattoos...but I have a full back piece and seriously don't remember ever feeling any of what you describe LOL....THEY FUCKN HURT LIKE HELL....but then it's over and you have BODY ART/
> 
> I haven't gotten any ink since my back piece and for the first time in probably 10 years am considering another*



That is an awesome back piece you have and yes I can see where it would hurt like hell. The art I have on my chest was one of those "mixed" experiences, the closer the needle got to my sternum the whiter my knuckles got LOL but then inking on the meater part of my pec and above the nipple area the endorphins went into overdrive. Same with my calf tat.

Everyone's different (that's what makes the world go around) but my local tattooist is excellent in talent, ink skills & making sure your comfortable during the inking.


----------



## Cobra Verde

When I was young I was sure I'd have a dozen tattoos by now, but I never found anything that I wouldn't get sick of in a year. Oh well.

In spirit I'm covered in tats.


----------



## Surlysomething

I feel the same way. But I also feel like i'm missing something that should be there.

Weird.



Cobra Verde said:


> When I was young I was sure I'd have a dozen tattoos by now, but I never found anything that I wouldn't get sick of in a year. Oh well.
> 
> In spirit I'm covered in tats.


----------



## Melian

Might be for the best - it's an expensive addiction.

In the next few weeks, I'm probably dropping another $8-900 on a Songbird tattoo. Gah....it's going to be awesome, though.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Might be for the best - it's an expensive addiction.
> 
> In the next few weeks, I'm probably dropping another $8-900 on a Songbird tattoo. Gah....it's going to be awesome, though.



I'd like to see the finished product. I like the work you've had done.


----------



## Melian

Mordecai said:


> I'd like to see the finished product. I like the work you've had done.



No problem. I'll send you a pic once it's done.


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> No problem. I'll send you a pic once it's done.



Thanks! I bet it'll be sweet!


----------



## Cobra Verde

*clears throat loudly*


----------



## breeislove

bringing this thread back to life to show you all my new ink.






show me yours too! i love tattoos so much. please share :batting:


----------



## Melian

Just remembered that I was going to post this. For a limited time only, the Songbird (it's really hard to get a decent shot of this, given the size of my arm, and the fact that the face moves as my shoulder joint rotates, but trust me that it is badass):


----------



## Esther

Badass, Melian!


----------



## Surlysomething

Very, very cool. Great work!






Melian said:


> Just remembered that I was going to post this. For a limited time only, the Songbird (it's really hard to get a decent shot of this, given the size of my arm, and the fact that the face moves as my shoulder joint rotates, but trust me that it is badass):


----------



## HDANGEL15

Melian said:


> Just remembered that I was going to post this. For a limited time only, the Songbird (it's really hard to get a decent shot of this, given the size of my arm, and the fact that the face moves as my shoulder joint rotates, but trust me that it is badass):



*i trust you but want a vid of it rotating.....there I SAID IT...what everyone wants TO ASK FOR!!!!*


----------



## Mckee

Melian said:


> Just remembered that I was going to post this. For a limited time only, the Songbird (it's really hard to get a decent shot of this, given the size of my arm, and the fact that the face moves as my shoulder joint rotates, but trust me that it is badass):



Awesome, Melian!


----------



## Melian

HDANGEL15 said:


> *i trust you but want a vid of it rotating.....there I SAID IT...what everyone wants TO ASK FOR!!!!*



No videos


----------



## biglynch

Melian said:


> No videos



thats evil... also not coincidence that was post 666 either!


----------



## Esther

This is new. Please try to look past my beat-up looking thighs and focus on the PRETTY BEE.


----------



## LeoGibson

Esther said:


> This is new. Please try to look past my beat-up looking thighs and focus on the PRETTY BEE.



That is a damned beautiful piece! You have a very good artist.


----------



## Esther

I just recently started going to her, as my last artist has been getting increasingly surly and says a lot of things that offend me every time I'm there. She is sort of up-and-coming around here, and is amazingly good for her age!



LeoGibson said:


> That is a damned beautiful piece! You have a very good artist.


----------



## HDANGEL15

ESTHER...that is really beautuful!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT


----------



## djudex

That looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Melian

Esther said:


> She is sort of up-and-coming around here, and is amazingly good for her age!



Damn straight. Looks awesome


----------



## Yakatori

Esther said:


> ...my last artist has been getting increasingly surly and says a lot of things that offend me every time I'm there...


Like, what does she complain about? Does she critique other artists' work?

On tattoo-shows, and around tattoo people-in general, I always find that sort of catty. I also cringe at Home Network-type reality-TV where people go into someone else's house and kvetch about wall-paper or carpet or tile or fixtures that have been there longer than since before they were born. Or put up for/by someone that's now dead. I dunno. I realize that it's "just for TV," but I just don't like-it.


----------



## Esther

My last artist would take jabs at other artists, yeah. He also appears to have started hating the homeless, children, the elderly, fat people...
...He was never the most pleasant guy, but lately he is so awful that I just can't sit there and listen to him for the few hours I have to be in the shop. 




Yakatori said:


> Like, what does she complain about? Does she critique other artists' work?
> 
> On tattoo-shows, and around tattoo people-in general, I always find that sort of catty. I also cringe at Home Network-type reality-TV where people go into someone else's house and kvetch about wall-paper or carpet or tile or fixtures that have been there longer than since before they were born. Or put up for/by someone that's now dead. I dunno. I realize that it's "just for TV," but I just don't like-it.


----------



## Esther

It's a shame, though. All my favourite tattoos were from him.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya

Esther said:


> It's a shame, though. All my favourite tattoos were from him.



I'm sad I missed the picture, but I'm glad you've taken a stand morally on who tats you.


----------



## stoneyman

I have tried to post in this thread, as well as the post yourself naked thread, as I have good stuff to show in both, but cant seem to get my computer to agree..


----------



## Archetypus

Melian said:


> Just remembered that I was going to post this. For a limited time only, the Songbird (it's really hard to get a decent shot of this, given the size of my arm, and the fact that the face moves as my shoulder joint rotates, but trust me that it is badass):



I miss all the cool shit...


----------



## Melian

Archetypus said:


> I miss all the cool shit...



Limited time, only!


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Limited time, only!



The McRib!


----------



## Melian

Mordecai said:


> The McRib!



Hm...ideas for next tattoo....


----------



## Mordecai

Melian said:


> Hm...ideas for next tattoo....



A McRib holding up a flaming sword while mounted atop a rhinodile.


----------



## LeoGibson

Finally got started on my long awaited sleeve!


----------

